# Level 6 Water Restrictions - Cape Town



## Hooked

These will apply as from 1 Feb. Each person is allowed to use 50 litres of water per day. This is what you can do with 50 litres. Not much, is it?




And this is why Capetonians aren't bathing. The display in the pic below was erected outside an hotel. Good for them - at least they're getting the message across, unlike the organisers of the Argus Cycle Tour.






People are stock-piling 5 lt. bottles of water, where possible. Supermarkets sell out as soon as the stock comes in - and even the supermarkets don't receive their full orders. Our local Spar was unable to get any brand of water last week. Two days ago they received a delivery - but only 1/10 of what they'd ordered.

All "Day Zero" products are sold out e.g. waterless hand-cleaner, dry shampoo, wet-wipes






Day Zero, when the taps run dry, is expected in the middle of April.  
A worrying - and quite unbelievable - situation.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> These will apply as from 1 Feb. Each person is allowed to use 50 litres of water per day. This is what you can do with 50 litres. Not much, is it?
> 
> View attachment 120841
> 
> 
> And this is why Capetonians aren't bathing. The display in the pic below was erected outside an hotel. Good for them - at least they're getting the message across, unlike the organisers of the Argus Cycle Tour.
> 
> View attachment 120843
> View attachment 120843
> 
> 
> 
> People are stock-piling 5 lt. bottles of water, where possible. Supermarkets sell out as soon as the stock comes in - and even the supermarkets don't receive their full orders. Our local Spar was unable to get any brand of water last week. Two days ago they received a delivery - but only 1/10 of what they'd ordered.
> 
> All "Day Zero" products are sold out e.g. waterless hand-cleaner, dry shampoo, wet-wipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Zero, when the taps run dry, is expected in the middle of April.
> A worrying - and quite unbelievable - situation.



Had a discussion on the topic at work today (again). Being a national company with HQ situated up in Lala land, it seems top management is in denile of the impact on our business in the Western Cape. Very little is spoken about it and when there is discussion it is based on cutting down water usage and not how to deal with NO WATER.

Strictly speaking, the impact on working conditions is such that our premises will be unfit for occupation and will need to close down in terms of legislation.

My concern is that we may not be the only ones living as if this is just a bad dream and we will wake up before the proverbial excrement hits the fan. I hope to be proven wrong but I foresee the Western Cape economy taking a huge dip come mid April with civil unrest being a real and present danger.

Sorry...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

I still have 500L rainwater from winter and I take cold showers...so much less than 90seconds. 
I also have one of those electric water stills that churns out 4L in as many hours.

TLDR: Sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

There goes my dream of becoming a billionaire mosquito farmer...

Jokes aside, stuff is gonna get real, real quick!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Had a discussion on the topic at work today (again). Being a national company with HQ situated up in Lala land, it seems top management is in denile of the impact on our business in the Western Cape. Very little is spoken about it and when there is discussion it is based on cutting down water usage and not how to deal with NO WATER.
> 
> Strictly speaking, the impact on working conditions is such that our premises will be unfit for occupation and will need to close down in terms of legislation.
> 
> My concern is that we may not be the only ones living as if this is just a bad dream and we will wake up before the proverbial excrement hits the fan. I hope to be proven wrong but I foresee the Western Cape economy taking a huge dip come mid April with civil unrest being a real and present danger.
> 
> Sorry...



@Raindance Some people are in denial, that's for sure. A small town in the WC held a Residents Association meeting, at which the Chairman was asked what plans were in place for Day Zero. His reply was that it will rain before that day comes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Some people are in denial, that's for sure. A small town in the WC held a Residents Association meeting, at which the Chairman was asked what plans were in place for Day Zero. His reply was that it will rain before that day comes.


This is happening for a reason. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

My heart goes out to you guys. The thought of turning a tap and nothing coming out just terrifies me!

I doubt it will be worth shipping water down there (and it would probably get stolen en route), but if anyone needs some day zero stuff shopped and sent, feel free to hit me up.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

We have some tough times ahead of us. Seeing as this is my line of work, I thought I would post the new Level 6 tariffs here for fellow Capetonian forumites, if they do not have it yet.

On the normal residential step tariff, tariffs are as follows:
0-6kl: R29.93 p/kl
6-10kl: R52.44 p/kl
10.5-20kl: R114 p/kl
20-35kl: R342 p/kl
35+kl: R912 p/kl

Sanitation Charges will also increase along with the water.

For our vendors in Cape Town who are paying for water at their shops, the commercial water tariff has increased from R 27.97(Incl VAT) p/kl to R 57.00 Incl VAT. The Sanitation tariff has increased from R 21.50 Incl VAT p/kl to R 44.18 Incl VAT.

It seems that after the "Drought Charge" was kicked in the backside, CoCT decided to make some more money somewhere else, but I agree with the increased tariffs, as this will encourage people to save water, or pay the price.

Sad part is many of the rural areas receive water, and not many people pay for it, and when something is free, it is normally not looked after as well as when it was paid for.

After seeing all these Black Friday videos of people storming and trampling eachother to buy OMO at a special price, what is going to happen when there is no water and we have to stand in lines to get a bottle?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> My heart goes out to you guys. The thought of turning a tap and nothing coming out just terrifies me!
> 
> I doubt it will be worth shipping water down there (and it would probably get stolen en route), but if anyone needs some day zero stuff shopped and sent, feel free to hit me up.



@Stosta Thank you, that's a very kind offer indeed! It would be almost impossible to ship water because of the weight. I was even thinking of importing water but the shipping costs would be astronomical. So long as I have water for my dogs that's all that matters - I can drink milk or whatever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> We have some tough times ahead of us. Seeing as this is my line of work, I thought I would post the new Level 6 tariffs here for fellow Capetonian forumites, if they do not have it yet.
> 
> On the normal residential step tariff, tariffs are as follows:
> 0-6kl: R29.93 p/kl
> 6-10kl: R52.44 p/kl
> 10.5-20kl: R114 p/kl
> 20-35kl: R342 p/kl
> 35+kl: R912 p/kl
> 
> Sanitation Charges will also increase along with the water.
> 
> For our vendors in Cape Town who are paying for water at their shops, the commercial water tariff has increased from R 27.97(Incl VAT) p/kl to R 57.00 Incl VAT. The Sanitation tariff has increased from R 21.50 Incl VAT p/kl to R 44.18 Incl VAT.
> 
> It seems that after the "Drought Charge" was kicked in the backside, CoCT decided to make some more money somewhere else, but I agree with the increased tariffs, as this will encourage people to save water, or pay the price.
> 
> Sad part is many of the rural areas receive water, and not many people pay for it, and when something is free, it is normally not looked after as well as when it was paid for.
> 
> After seeing all these Black Friday videos of people storming and trampling eachother to buy OMO at a special price, what is going to happen when there is no water and we have to stand in lines to get a bottle?



@Jp1905 I also agree with increased tariffs as a deterrent - but the problem arises with wealthy folk who don't care how much they have to pay. I drive around Yzerfontein and it never ceases to amaze me how many green lawns I see, yet there is no sign on the house saying that grey water is in use. Oh well ... at the end of the day, those folk will stand in line along with the rest of us. 

What line of business are you in, if I may ask?


----------



## Huffapuff

blujeenz said:


> I still have 500L rainwater from winter and I take cold showers...so much less than 90seconds.
> I also have one of those electric water stills that churns out 4L in as many hours.
> 
> TLDR: Sorted.
> 
> View attachment 120845



Electric water still? What's that?


----------



## Jp1905

Hooked said:


> @Jp1905 I also agree with increased tariffs as a deterrent - but the problem arises with wealthy folk who don't care how much they have to pay. I drive around Yzerfontein and it never ceases to amaze me how many green lawns I see, yet there is no sign on the house saying that grey water is in use. Oh well ... at the end of the day, those folk will stand in line along with the rest of us.
> 
> What line of business are you in, if I may ask?



We are in utility management for shopping centres and multi tenant residential units,basically do metering and billing for the landlord.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> Electric water still? What's that?


We have the one pictured below. Using it to distill harvested rainwater.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

More use for harvested rainwater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz

Huffapuff said:


> Electric water still? What's that?


I have the waterwise 4000, pretty much as @Andre posted.
Its basically a 4L SS kettle on a slow simmer, the steam is run through SS tubing that is cooled down by a fan and heatsink.
The condensed pure water then drips down into the glass jug.
You can literally put seawater into it and get pure fresh water out, but there will be a lot of salt and solids left behind which needs to be cleaned out with a descaler chemical... usually provided in the box.

This was my DIY solar version back in 2007, but the heat and water caused a lot of leaks, even with bitumen sealer. It would do 2L in about 6hrs.
It ran dry while I was at work and the 110 deg C warped the insulation and marine ply cabinet, so decided to toss it an go electric.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Huffapuff

That's awesome, thanks @Andre and @blujeenz 

Would it work with grey water too? Or would I need to filter first?


----------



## blujeenz

Huffapuff said:


> That's awesome, thanks @Andre and @blujeenz
> 
> Would it work with grey water too? Or would I need to filter first?


It will work with grey water, but you will need to clean out the solids buildup more often.
Rainwater is very clean off my roof, I've measured an 11 tds reading (total disolved solids) compared to 0 for distilled water.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Andre @blujeenz Where did you buy your units?


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> @Andre @blujeenz Where did you buy your units?


I bought mine off gumtree about 4 yrs ago for R1000 from a chap in PE.
I see they are now in the R6000 range at https://www.naturalwise.co.za/Water-Distiller-Waterwise-4000-Countertop-Semi-Automatic-

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @Andre @blujeenz Where did you buy your units?


I bought mine about 7 years ago - still going strong. Here. Makes about 3 liters. Also has a charcoal filter, which filters the distilled water as it comes out of the spout. They also have spare filters here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance

Andre said:


> I bought mine about 7 years ago - still going strong. Here. Makes about 3 liters. Also has a charcoal filter, which filters the distilled water as it comes out of the spout. They also have spare filters here.


Hi @Andre, worth 3.5K?


----------



## Spyro

This is insane. I was in a store and this chubby chap was laughing at all of us buying water containers. He told his daughter that we are all idiots because it will rain and then we'll be stuck with all these expensive buckets. My friends entire family are extremely wealthy and have no interest in saving water. Green green lawns with no grey water systems or bore hole.

I've got 100L buckets in every single shower. Made myself a DIY camping shower that uses only 3L in 5 mins. Over 500L in buckets that I've been slowly filling at the Spring near by. I feel so sorry for the residents as the entire street is backed up with cars and people as far as the eye can see. The water hasn't yet been shut off and already fights have broken out as to who was in line first. 24H police now guarding the springs. 25L limit per person.

And then I asked our gardener what he thought about it all. "The water won't go off. They know if they turn off the water we will toi toi." So there's that...

Luckily my grandparents are up in the Garden route. The dams over there are all 89% full and they have a decent sized home. I'll be moving up if we really do hit Day 0 as I am able to work from home.

It's all so F-d up. They knew this would happen back in 07 and decided to spend the allocated money on other things. I just got a call from the DA today asking me to protest the new water-by laws by signing some petition. They must be terrified of losing power here if the taps do run dry.

Sorry to say but in the next 2 years I'll be out of this place.

If you are coming down to Cape Town for the Argus I must insist that you think of us and try to use as little water as humanly possible. Although I live on the M3 and I'm pretty damn convinced that the Argus could be shut down due to protesting. I mean it's too easy to block some cyclists from finishing the race and if they do protest, you can bet your sweet knickers I'll be joining them.

Edit: Infact if you intend to come for the Argus, I plead with you to reconsider.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Hi @Andre, worth 3.5K?


If you have a free source of water to distill, certainly yes. 

5L of water costs around R25. Thus, with the price of R3500 you could have bought around 700L of water. If your family uses just 2L of drinking water per day, you will have paid off your outlay in less than a year. 

Of course one uses electricity, but then with buying cans of water there are other costs too - petrol, wear and tear, time, etcetera.

So, on the face of it, seems to be worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> This is insane. I was in a store and this chubby chap was laughing at all of us buying water containers. He told his daughter that we are all idiots because it will rain and then we'll be stuck with all these expensive buckets. My friends entire family are extremely wealthy and have no interest in saving water. Green green lawns with no grey water systems or bore hole.
> 
> I've got 100L buckets in every single shower. Made myself a DIY camping shower that uses only 3L in 5 mins. Over 500L in buckets that I've been slowly filling at the Spring near by. I feel so sorry for the residents as the entire street is backed up with cars and people as far as the eye can see. The water hasn't yet been shut off and already fights have broken out as to who was in line first. 24H police now guarding the springs. 25L limit per person.
> 
> And then I asked our gardener what he thought about it all. "The water won't go off. They know if they turn off the water we will toi toi." So there's that...
> 
> Luckily my grandparents are up in the Garden route. The dams over there are all 89% full and they have a decent sized home. I'll be moving up if we really do hit Day 0 as I am able to work from home.
> 
> It's all so F-d up. They knew this would happen back in 07 and decided to spend the allocated money on other things. I just got a call from the DA today asking me to protest the new water-by laws by signing some petition. They must be terrified of losing power here if the taps do run dry.
> 
> Sorry to say but in the next 2 years I'll be out of this place.
> 
> If you are coming down to Cape Town for the Argus I must insist that you think of us and try to use as little water as humanly possible. Although I live on the M3 and I'm pretty damn convinced that the Argus could be shut down due to protesting. I mean it's too easy to block some cyclists from finishing the race and if they do protest, you can bet your sweet knickers I'll be joining them.
> 
> Edit: Infact if you intend to come for the Argus, I plead with you to reconsider.



@Spyro So ... the fights over water have already started. And I don't think we'll get enough rain to fill the dams - even after winter. This is going to be a long-lasting issue. About the Argus - it's just &*#@% irresponsible to hold it. Excuse my French, but I'm truly so angry and disgusted. As I mentioned elsewhere, a simple coffee-brewing festival has been cancelled. Now that's responsible. The annual Olive Festival in Riebeek Valley has been cancelled. That's responsible. But no, the Argus, which is far larger than the two aforementioned, goes on. &*#@%. Even my brother, who lives in Brackenfell and lives for cycling and does the Argus every year, said it should be cancelled.

The idea of leaving the Cape also crossed my mind, but then, one doesn't know what the future holds. Move elsewhere and perhaps that region will run out of water too. We'll become nomadic, like the Bushmen, moving to wherever the necessary resources are. No, I think I'll just stay where I am, but if necessary, I'll get into my car and drive to another province, load up with water and drive back again. Maybe I'll take a drive up to Tzaneen to visit @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Spyro So ... the fights over water have already started. And I don't think we'll get enough rain to fill the dams - even after winter. This is going to be a long-lasting issue. About the Argus - it's just &*#@% irresponsible to hold it. Excuse my French, but I'm truly so angry and disgusted. As I mentioned elsewhere, a simple coffee-brewing festival has been cancelled. Now that's responsible. The annual Olive Festival in Riebeek Valley has been cancelled. That's responsible. But no, the Argus, which is far larger than the two aforementioned, goes on. &*#@%. Even my brother, who lives in Brackenfell and lives for cycling and does the Argus every year, said it should be cancelled.
> 
> The idea of leaving the Cape also crossed my mind, but then, one doesn't know what the future holds. Move elsewhere and perhaps that region will run out of water too. We'll become nomadic, like the Bushmen, moving to wherever the necessary resources are. No, I think I'll just stay where I am, but if necessary, I'll get into my car and drive to another province, load up with water and drive back again. Maybe I'll take a drive up to Tzaneen to visit @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe.



*I echo your plea: To all the cyclists, we Capetonians beg of you not to come here. Your daily showers are our drinking water - our life.*

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

What I find interesting though is that I've lived in two regions where there was hardly any water. First, in Windhoek. We used to stand outside in excitement when it rained, which wasn't often. We were told to save water, but whether there were restrictions in place I don't know because I was in the hotel business at that time and lived in. It certainly wasn't a disaster-situation as it is in the Cape now. I often used to drive from Windhoek to Jhb. and all the riverbeds which I crossed were just dry and cracked earth. So where did - and does - Windhoek get its water from? How's the situation where you are @The_Ice?

Then I lived in Oman, in the Middle East. We used to get "rain" once a year in June/July. It wasn't rain as we know it - it was just a fine drizzle that lasted for a few days. This time of the year was called Khareef and hundreds of holiday-makers from Saudi used to flock to my area - Salalah (3 hours from the Yemen border). The "rain" was always an exciting phenomenon and locals and holiday-makers would park their cars on the side of the roads leading up to the mountains, spread their mats on the sand and just sit, enjoying the drizzle. Again the question - where does Oman get its water from There were never any restrictions in place and we never ran out of water.

And how ashamed I am now when I think that in all my years in Windhoek and Oman, I never once thought about water or the possible lack of it. It was just an automatic assumption that when I open the tap, water will come out. It takes a crisis like this to make one appreciate every, single drop.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> Hi @Andre, worth 3.5K?


If the taps do run dry, one would be able to drink pure water from distilling either borehole or rainwater and then it will be a case of money well spent.

I was facing another situation of having to buy distilled water from the chemist @ R10 per litre due to my diy experiments with elctrolytic gas where distilled water is a must, so I achieved ROI much faster.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

I dont cycle, in fact i quite dislike cyclists, but i read somewhere that the Argus people will use approximately 1.5milion litres of water for shower, kak en kook. They will however donate 2millon litres of bottled water sources from another province


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> So where did - and does - Windhoek get its water from?



According to Wkkipedia:


> pioneered potable water reuse in its capital Windhoek located in the central part of Namibia, and built Sub-Saharan Africa's first large seawater desalination plant to supply a uranium mine and the city of Swakopmund with water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

A picture is worth more than a thousand words:

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/startling-nasa-images-show-extent-of-cape-towns-water-crisis/


----------



## Hooked

Here's some useful gadgets

https://www.essentials.co.za/lifestyle/5-of-the-best-water-saving-gadgets


----------



## Raindance

E.T. said:


> I dont cycle, in fact i quite dislike cyclists, but i read somewhere that the Argus people will use approximately 1.5milion litres of water for shower, kak en kook. They will however donate 2millon litres of bottled water sources from another province



So we remove water from the current supply system which serves all in exchange for a little more which will need to be distributed in an alternative method, at extra cost and to whom's benefit?

Backwards thinking!

Regards


----------



## Hooked

E.T. said:


> I dont cycle, in fact i quite dislike cyclists, but i read somewhere that the Argus people will use approximately 1.5milion litres of water for shower, kak en kook. They will however donate 2millon litres of bottled water sources from another province



@E.T. Apparently the drinking water which will be used *during the race* is being brought in from other provinces. However, approximately 30,000 cyclists descend on Cape Town from other provinces and other countries. They will obviously stay in CT for at least one or two nights. That means that extra water will be used in whichever accommodation they make use of, be it hotel or private. They'll shower at least once a day - and they're not used to showering for only 1 minute, which is what I think the recommended time is now (it was 2 mins). They might even BATH, heaven forbid, to ease those aching muscles. Extra water will be used to cook their food. And even more, when they leave, water will be used to wash sheets and towels. Now that's a heavy load, excuse the pun - and this is what the problem is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> If the taps do run dry, one would be able to drink pure water from distilling either borehole or rainwater and then it will be a case of money well spent.
> 
> I was facing another situation of having to buy distilled water from the chemist @ R10 per litre due to my diy experiments with elctrolytic gas where distilled water is a must, so I achieved ROI much faster.



@blujeenz I went to the pharmacy today to buy rubbing alcohol, thinking I'd be clever and make my own waterless hand-cleaner - and of course I use it to clean my mods. They don't have stock and neither do their suppliers, because of people stock-piling Day Zero products. 

*So, Vapers, grab whatever rubbing alcohol and distilled water you can get!*


----------



## E.T.

@Raindance and @Hooked i am not saying i agree that the event should proceed just putting the facts -or at least the organizers version thereof- on the table


----------



## Raindance

E.T. said:


> @Raindance and @Hooked i am not saying i agree that the event should proceed just putting the facts -or at least the organizers version thereof- on the table
> View attachment 121037


Estimated... Now I am no longer worried. (sarcasm)

This spandex fest being considered more important than the livelihoods of the city's residents is what is bugging me.

This estimation is based on 50 liters of water per visiting rider for two days each. This would need to be both direct and indirect water usage. What freaking genius came up with this thinking.

These visitors are not used to rationing themselves to these levels,
They have no motivation to even care about their water usage,
They will not be traveling alone, bringing family and even support teams along as well,
They may stay longer than two days and probably will. (How do you arrive, ride and leave right away again?)

Based on the above, a more realistic yet still conservative estimate would be at least 150 liters of water per visiting cyclist including entourage (one person additional) for an average of at least three days each. The final tally being water usage of at least 6.75M liters is to be expected. In return they want to bring 2M liters.
(75 liters per day per total visiting headcount consisting of one rider and one supporter)

Nice trade Mrs Major, nice trade!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jamo88

investing in infrastructure to minimize the damage of such events clearly wasn't a priority for government

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

I read a really interesting article this morning, it covers a wide range of issues that people are facing at the moment, and I would be interested to hear real people's thoughts (yours) on what is said.

What I was particularly impressed at the below...
_
"South African Breweries have been the first to step up to the plate. In a discussion this weekend, Mr Ricardo Tadeu, SAB’s Zone President for Africa, and Mr Des Jacobs, SABS Western Cape Regional Director, committed the Newlands brewery to fill 12-million quart bottles with water (instead of beer) from the famous spring (whose water is normally used to brew beer). The SAB network will deliver water to retail outlets in designated areas of greatest need over several weeks. The bottling of water will have to start as soon as possible to ensure sufficient stockpiles. 

Work is well under way between SAB and the South African Bureau of Standards to ensure that the bottled water will meet the required quality standard. Production will begin soon, and the bottles, labelled “Water, Not for Sale”, will be delivered at outlets when Day Zero arrives. Consumers will pay R1 for each “quart” (as South Africans still refer to the large beer bottle) which is about three quarters of a litre, with a maximum limit per person. The R1 is the cost of the bottle’s deposit. The water itself is free. When the bottle is returned, empty, it will be replaced, full, at no charge."
_
That's about 9 million litres of water if my maths is correct (usually dodgy at best, not good for a mech user). I've seen plenty of companies with the ability to make an impact stand back and do nothing. Whether SAB could do more is up for debate I guess.

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...nside-the-countdown-to-day-zero/#.WnQJ_66Wb4Y

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya

this is 1 of the water collection points in Claremont which is by the way on the grounds of SAB.
SAB has been using this very same water for their business since "toeka se dae" forever.


Its time they come to the party.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> If the taps do run dry, one would be able to drink pure water from distilling either borehole or rainwater and then it will be a case of money well spent.
> 
> I was facing another situation of having to buy distilled water from the chemist @ R10 per litre due to my diy experiments with elctrolytic gas where distilled water is a must, so I achieved ROI much faster.



@blujeenz You might want to stock up on distilled water. I went to the pharmacy yesterday to buy rubbing alcohol (I use it to clean my devices) but I wanted a few bottles so that I can make my own waterless handcleaner. They're out of stock - and so are their suppliers! I was pipped at the post, I'd say.


----------



## Hooked

E.T. said:


> @Raindance and @Hooked i am not saying i agree that the event should proceed just putting the facts -or at least the organizers version thereof- on the table
> View attachment 121037



@E.T. yes I've seen that post and IMHO it's BS. And of course they're focusing on "communication" aka propoganda, because they're scared of protests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> I read a really interesting article this morning, it covers a wide range of issues that people are facing at the moment, and I would be interested to hear real people's thoughts (yours) on what is said.
> 
> What I was particularly impressed at the below...
> _
> "South African Breweries have been the first to step up to the plate. In a discussion this weekend, Mr Ricardo Tadeu, SAB’s Zone President for Africa, and Mr Des Jacobs, SABS Western Cape Regional Director, committed the Newlands brewery to fill 12-million quart bottles with water (instead of beer) from the famous spring (whose water is normally used to brew beer). The SAB network will deliver water to retail outlets in designated areas of greatest need over several weeks. The bottling of water will have to start as soon as possible to ensure sufficient stockpiles.
> 
> Work is well under way between SAB and the South African Bureau of Standards to ensure that the bottled water will meet the required quality standard. Production will begin soon, and the bottles, labelled “Water, Not for Sale”, will be delivered at outlets when Day Zero arrives. Consumers will pay R1 for each “quart” (as South Africans still refer to the large beer bottle) which is about three quarters of a litre, with a maximum limit per person. The R1 is the cost of the bottle’s deposit. The water itself is free. When the bottle is returned, empty, it will be replaced, full, at no charge."
> _
> That's about 9 million litres of water if my maths is correct (usually dodgy at best, not good for a mech user). I've seen plenty of companies with the ability to make an impact stand back and do nothing. Whether SAB could do more is up for debate I guess.
> 
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...nside-the-countdown-to-day-zero/#.WnQJ_66Wb4Y



@Stosta I think it's a great initiative!


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> @blujeenz You might want to stock up on distilled water. I went to the pharmacy yesterday to buy rubbing alcohol (I use it to clean my devices) but I wanted a few bottles so that I can make my own waterless handcleaner. They're out of stock - and so are their suppliers! I was pipped at the post, I'd say.


Nah, I'm all good.
I've never really done the "kneejerk" thing, even when there was that huge run on canned goods about 6yrs ago.
I usually keep 6L in the fridge as a buffer for if the taps run dry, but IMO I dont think they will, there will be widespread damage to solar geysers which could amount to millions of rands insurance claims.
I can see them reducing water pressure though, which aint going to leave me high and dry.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> Nah, I'm all good.
> I've never really done the "kneejerk" thing, even when there was that huge run on canned goods about 6yrs ago.
> I usually keep 6L in the fridge as a buffer for if the taps run dry, but IMO I dont think they will, there will be widespread damage to solar geysers which could amount to millions of rands insurance claims.
> I can see them reducing water pressure though, which aint going to leave me high and dry.



@blujeenz Keeping 6L in the fridge as a "buffer" IS a "kneejerk thing" - in advance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> @blujeenz Keeping 6L in the fridge as a "buffer" IS a "kneejerk thing" - in advance


I've been doing that for the last 10yrs, so its more like advanced planning.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

sorry to spoil a good thread...but for all of you guys that don't know,Steenbras dam is full.if were not getting our water from there then why not.
this is not a drought issue its mismanagement from our government and the sad part is they are now like @Spyro said controlling the springs so people will eventually be turned away its like they want a civil war to start and I'm not only talking about the so called water crisis.
the food producing farms is dead and dry but the wine producing farms have green vinyards .all my plants died aswell including the plants I bought that produces food on a weekly basis now I have to get everything from a store and the food is "verlep" been sprayed with poison but hey we complain here because we don't know where else to turn.
this is a propaganda move I tell you.people will still come to Cape Town and South Africa because anyone is allowed here but try going to another country with or without an invite and see what happen to you.
they want people to leave cape town but they won't because its to nice here.
another thing I want to add and yes I am inviting any and all comments what's happening with the eskom loadshedding situation...? have they finally employed someone that can run the place again and if so why can't they get someone that can properly manage our water situation

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Steenbras dam is full, but only because they've been diverting all the rivers in the area to fill it. Sadly the water there is only enough to keep Cape Town going for like a few days. The city uses over 500 million litres a day! That's a staggering number! The two Steenbras dams hold a maximum of around 60 000ML. And only the upper dam is nearly full, the lower dam is at 50% capacity. So it's not as much water as it looks. 

While I agree with you that half the problem here is mismanagement in the form of inadequate foresight and planning, there has also been a much lower amount of rainfall over the last couple of years due to climate change. These two factors combined with the rampant growth of Cape Town over the last decade or so have combined to cause this problem.

I'm sorry to spoil a good conspiracy theory @Resistance , but the DA is not trying to sabotage the only area they have control of. The government is doing nothing because they're happy this drought makes the DA look bad, and that's a sad reality of politics in our country. Despite the Western Cape's pleas for assistance the government has been happy to say it's the province's problem.

While I'm furious with our local government for the lack of foresight in this issue, I've also been really impressed with their response to the problem. I know that if this disaster was happening in an ANC held province that they'd be in much worse shape! The DA desperately needs to perform well to demonstrate their ability to govern, whereas the ANC has no need to show they can govern well. They are motivated by very different things to the DA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## BubiSparks

Seems it was way past @Raindance bed time - 3 identical conspiracy rants in a row.......LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

BubiSparks said:


> Seems it was way past @Raindance bed time - 3 idential conspiracy rants in a row.......LOL


@BubiSparks, yes it was. Was in bed fast asleep as a matter of fact. , not to worry, you are not the first to get me and @Resistance's wires crossed. Happens quite often, not that I am complaining cos i get to be involved in threads I may otherwise have missed out on.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

I am actually sitting here contemplating the merits of lifting my ass from this chair and taking a drive to Somerset West to buy one of those water distillation devices. Just can not make up my mind if it would be worth it...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Apologies @Raindance.... Seems I was asleep too!!!! Can't even fix it now as the next reader would be completely confuzzed......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

BubiSparks said:


> Apologies @Raindance.... Seems I was asleep too!!!! Can't even fix it now as the next reader would be completely confuzzed......


No Problem! Makes the thread a bit more interesting, LOL.

Regards


----------



## Hooked

@Andre @blujeenz Thanks for sharing the info on the water distiller. 

*R3,805 from Go Natural (Somerset West)*
https://shop.gonatural.co.za/water-...h-polly-propylene-pp-collector-bottle-46.html
@Raindance I've ordered this one but I'm having it delivered.

R6,595 from Naturalwise
https://www.naturalwise.co.za/Water-Distiller-Waterwise-4000-Countertop-Semi-Automatic-

R6,995 from Faithful to Nature
https://www.faithful-to-nature.co.za/waterwise-4000-countertop-distiller?

I was in such a hurry to order, that I ordered one from Naturalwise @R6,595. Much later I found a cheaper one at Go Natural. I've ordered that one too, to be delivered. I'll keep the cheaper one in the box - won't even open the box - and sell it at the same price that I paid. I'll also supply the invoice as the warranty. @Raindance or anyone else - if you're interested let me know. I can meet you in Tableview, saving you a trip out to Somerset West.

I reckon this unit WILL be worth it - when it finally rains. I'll use it to purify the water from my JoJo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

This is handy to keep by the basin in the bathroom and kitchen, so that only a little water is used. It works perfectly - my builder made one for me! If you want just a little water to come out, open the top just a little. The more you open the top, the more water comes out.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Andre @blujeenz Thanks for sharing the info on the water distiller.
> 
> *R3,805 from Go Natural (Somerset West)*
> https://shop.gonatural.co.za/water-...h-polly-propylene-pp-collector-bottle-46.html
> @Raindance I've ordered this one but I'm having it delivered.
> 
> R6,595 from Naturalwise
> https://www.naturalwise.co.za/Water-Distiller-Waterwise-4000-Countertop-Semi-Automatic-
> 
> R6,995 from Faithful to Nature
> https://www.faithful-to-nature.co.za/waterwise-4000-countertop-distiller?
> 
> I was in such a hurry to order, that I ordered one from Naturalwise @R6,595. Much later I found a cheaper one at Go Natural. I've ordered that one too, to be delivered. I'll keep the cheaper one in the box - won't even open the box - and sell it at the same price that I paid. I'll also supply the invoice as the warranty. @Raindance or anyone else - if you're interested let me know. I can meet you in Tableview, saving you a trip out to Somerset West.
> 
> I reckon this unit WILL be worth it - when it finally rains. I'll use it to purify the water from my JoJo.


Thanks for the offer @Hooked. Actually have one in a shopping basket but my intuition is messing with my logic. Or maybe, it is because this is posing a serious threat to my vape budget...

You know you are a vaper when: You put vaping at a higher priority than survival.

Eisch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyro

Yagya said:


> this is 1 of the water collection points in Claremont which is by the way on the grounds of SAB.
> SAB has been using this very same water for their business since "toeka se dae" forever.
> View attachment 121049
> 
> Its time they come to the party.



When was that photo taken? I live just around the corner from there and all the roads around this spring are borderline gridlocked. That entire area is packed full of people all day long. Police 24/7. And that's the spring where the fight broke out (from my previous post)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> @Andre @blujeenz Thanks for sharing the info on the water distiller.
> 
> *R3,805 from Go Natural (Somerset West)*
> https://shop.gonatural.co.za/water-...h-polly-propylene-pp-collector-bottle-46.html
> @Raindance I've ordered this one but I'm having it delivered.
> 
> R6,595 from Naturalwise
> https://www.naturalwise.co.za/Water-Distiller-Waterwise-4000-Countertop-Semi-Automatic-
> 
> R6,995 from Faithful to Nature
> https://www.faithful-to-nature.co.za/waterwise-4000-countertop-distiller?
> 
> I was in such a hurry to order, that I ordered one from Naturalwise @R6,595. Much later I found a cheaper one at Go Natural. I've ordered that one too, to be delivered. I'll keep the cheaper one in the box - won't even open the box - and sell it at the same price that I paid. I'll also supply the invoice as the warranty. @Raindance or anyone else - if you're interested let me know. I can meet you in Tableview, saving you a trip out to Somerset West.
> 
> I reckon this unit WILL be worth it - when it finally rains. I'll use it to purify the water from my JoJo.



Bit of a bummer, but not a total trainsmash.
Hang onto it for a while, if water service is disrupted it can only cause the price of those entry level distillers to rocket.
The next cheapest in the range from the counter top distillers is R21000.


----------



## Resistance

@Huffapuff like I said mismanagement.if they had planned right and I remember in the 1980's we had a similar issue we could have gotten away with lower rainfall.but diverting water to Steenbras.my wife heard a story about about them pumping out dams and back washing for farms.
I don't know about it have not seen it and won't comment.
last year we could saw Steenbras has dropped.this year its full.so what you are telling me is they spent money diverting rivers and other dams to Steenbrass dam.wasn't that the natural route water used before they built the dam some hundred years ago.they spending so many millions on changing street names and broadening roads and I honestly think they don't give a shit, because I know they don't give a shit as it does not affect them that bad.think about the people that can't afford bottled water which is the majority mismanagement by the government and the local government including the D.A.
as Helen zilla.last year she said on good hope FM she is doing her part by installing a pool cover.I think she would have done her part by filling her pool with sand and lead by example but I will be wrong today but there are people that believe I am right.take a drive through Durbanville vineyards and then a drive through stellenbosch .then take a drive through Somerset all the food and farms and livestock west.its being sold to build houses but all the winefarms is growing bigger because the money is there.so politics sucks especially here


----------



## Resistance

@Spyro we make a day trip to Steenbras dam and fetch our own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

I think my battery phone has an echo...


----------



## Huffapuff

@Resistance I hear you. Our local govt seriously underestimated the water supply problem, despite warnings from experts for years. Their focus has been on scoring political points (like building houses for the poor and changing street names) rather than infrastructure for what Helen Zille called a 1 in 400 chance of becoming an issue (talking about the chance of water restrictions a few years back). But thinking a drought which has a 1 in 400 chance of happening is the only problem doesn't excuse their not seeing the quadrupling of Cape Town's population over the last decade or so as being of pressing concern. Cape Town has always had water issues, and when the city goes from a population of 1mil to over 4mil so quickly obviously there is going to be a crisis!

Don't think this crisis isn't going to effect the DA - it may not effect them on a personal level (the rich always have it easier), but they're going to get hammered by the ANC come election time.

On the farms thing - I lived on a wine farm for several years and vines don't use a lot of water. I would see them being watered maybe once or twice during summer, so if vineyards are green it's not necessarily because they're being watered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

@Huffapuff you got a point to a certain extent and so do I. and you are right I'm saying that vineyards don't use much water but that makes for sour grapes,I've been on a farm too. wasn't going to go into the housing politics of this country but seeing that you mention it...they have been building social housing for I don't know how long and its not done.
when you come from the airport then all you see is shacks some double storey and all with satellites but still shacks.then you see foreigners driving some of the nicest cars and living in the nicest houses and some with decent cats and houses.what is sad is we sending electricity to other countries and their population is here.and then we sent water to them and still they are here and we send food and yet they are still here...but the twist is they own the houses and cars and yes some of them rent but that's the minority and the poor South African folk are refused these necessities/amenities(meant as the things that make life more comfortable)
that's why they sent Trevor Noah to the states so he can focus on someone else's politics as he ratted them out.
back to water shortage...I know where to get it and so do you, we can have a vape meet at the dam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Standing back and trying to see the other side of the coin, the proverbial silver lining to this crappy situation. 

The electricity shortage of a while back resulted in a nationwide awareness of the need to use electricity sparingly. The large scale use of low energy lighting and alternative energy resources such as gas heaters etc. did result in more disciplined use of this resource.

Further back, in the late seventies, the oil crisis had a similar effect on a global scale. OPEC had us by the short and curly's and decided to twist and turn just to show whom is boss. As a result fuel efficiency became the key focus of most manufacturers. Indirectly, these events did more for the reduction of carbon emissions than any other campaign since.

If indeed history does repeat itself, we will in future remain far more efficient and aware of our water usage with a marked and lasting reduction in usage.
Although history shows a positive response to lessons learned in crisis situations it is not all good news. During times of shortage, prices go up. These do not come down as demand is reduced and supply is restored. We all feel the fuel price and cost of electricity. Sometime supply costs do reduce but suppliers keep prices high siting funding needs as justification. 

We are all aware that our fuel price is hugely inflated by taxes and levies, at the time motivated by crisis situations but the majority of which are now used to fund unrelated issues. Many years back property rates and taxes were introduced to ensure uninterrupted supply of basic services such as water, sanitation and electricity. Funds suposedly now used to supply these services to those not paying for it. I am not saying we should not support the under privileged, it is critical we do, I am saying that you must ensure those funding these services get what they are paying for else your funding will dry up. At the very least, this support of the poor, and consumption of the wealthy, should be managed and not be offered as a cornucopia of limitless supply.

This brings me to the social angle of this dilemma. Any population consists of three classes. The poor, the self sufficient and the wealthy. According to some Italian economist's globally accepted theory, 80% of the worlds wealth is situated with 20% of its population. I our country (Ballpark figures estimated based on media and general observation) we have 50% poor, 35% self sufficient and 15% wealthy. And despite political propaganda, these divides are not based on race or gender.

The wealthy just don't care. Water at R1 000.00 per kiloliter, no problem. I will wash my designer spandex cycling suite whenever I want to.
The poor. We demand...
In effect we are thus relying on a middle class consisting of only 35% of the population to be responsible for adopting the necessary attitude to ensure the sustainability of supply for the entire 100%. This is not sustainable and if this trend continues with more and more stress on their financial resources, attrition in this group will result in a decreasing middle class needing to fund an ever increasing under privileged group. The end result, no middle class and no funding.

History also teaches us what happens when society looses its middle class and the poor masses become intolerant of the wealthy few. I guess the silver lining I am searching for is that history has shown us the future and we should therefore have the motivation to change our trajectory. All we need now is a leadership that has the balls (and brains) to do what needs to be done irrespective of popular opinion and the expectations/pressures of big money.

The only remaining question: Who?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> @Huffapuff you got a point to a certain extent and so do I. and you are right I'm saying that vineyards don't use much water but that makes for sour grapes,I've been on a farm too. wasn't going to go into the housing politics of this country but seeing that you mention it...they have been building social housing for I don't know how long and its not done.
> when you come from the airport then all you see is shacks some double storey and all with satellites but still shacks.then you see foreigners driving some of the nicest cars and living in the nicest houses and some with decent cats and houses.what is sad is we sending electricity to other countries and their population is here.and then we sent water to them and still they are here and we send food and yet they are still here...but the twist is they own the houses and cars and yes some of them rent but that's the minority and the poor South African folk are refused these necessities/amenities(meant as the things that make life more comfortable)
> that's why they sent Trevor Noah to the states so he can focus on someone else's politics as he ratted them out.
> back to water shortage...I know where to get it and so do you, we can have a vape meet at the dam



@Resistance It's good to know that some people have "decent cats"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Just get one of those metal straws people keep pushing as an alternative to plastic straws, sharpen the edge and drink your neighbors until the rain comes back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@Feliks Karp I never did glory holes boet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

it might take a few years but one day you are going to say...That Chap Resistance was right.
statistics didn't and history didn't account for the increase in population as s it did since south Africa became free as


----------



## Resistance

yes my post disappeared again.to cut a long story short...
I'll be here out of the proverbial box and checking in from time to time...
I will let the government run this country on historical events and historical statistics and see how this story plays out


----------



## Resistance

"History also teaches us what happens when society looses its middle class and the poor masses become intolerant of the wealthy few. I guess the silver lining I am searching for is that history has shown us the future and we should therefore have the motivation to change our trajectory."

so I see now why we import middle class


----------



## Resistance

if I'm offending anyone with this statement sorry but so be it...ignorance is bliss.
don't come with last Years history to analyse the future come with at least a mallenia of data.and you are free to purchase and by what you want that's at least how the middle class keep the jse going.(apart from the imports that exports currency)


----------



## Huffapuff

A long read, but worth it. 

By Bart Henderson
- leading Author, lecturer, analyst and columnist. Responsible for major fraud investigations.

WHAT DO I THINK IS REALLY GOING ON BEHIND THE CAPE TOWN WATER CRISIS?

I've been asked a few times. So I've taken a bit of time to answer to save airtime and circumvent the inability to do so adequately on whatsapp or Twitter 

So let me get this straight. #Drought #WesternCape #DayZero : This has taken me quite a while to figure out. Cape Town is facing running out of water. A major metropole. The implications do not affect Cape Town or Western Cape. The implications affect the whole nation.

Granted the citizens on the coal face are Capetonians but make no mistake the citizens of South Africa will feel the pain.

The Cape is a material contributor to the national economy. There are millions of citizens around the country who have family, relatives and friends living in the Western Cape. 

What is staring a major metropole in the face is a reflection of what is and has been happening in increasing numbers of small and large towns across the country. 

This latter fact has been largely ignored. Out of sight out of mind. Its out in the open now.

This water crises is about BULK water supply and who controls it. 

That's it, nothing more. 

It's about power. 

Under law the Western Cape government can NOT supply BULK water. This means under law Western Cape Government cannot build dams or engage in any activity related to making provision for their own future water security. 

Bulk water supply is the exclusive purview of the National Department of Water Affairs and Sanitation (DWAS) under a Minister in the ANC Government and this purview extends to every drop of water stored and supplied in BULK (Dams and one day DESALINATION PLANTS) in the whole of South Africa.

As recently as 14 December 2017, the Minister of Water Affairs sent a letter to Hellen Zille instructing the Western Cape Government, or advising if you prefer, that Government had appointed Umgeni Water out of Kwazulu Natal to come solve the problem by building a desalination plant in Cape Town. 

The directive goes on to reference a site at the V&A Waterfront, the exact site earmarked by the Western Cape Government months ago in their emergency response to the looming catastrophe. 

However in the case of the Western Cape Government response, their plans are in a far advanced stage, with EOI and tenders in some instances concluded.

Changing course now will delay the building of this desalination plant by months.

So what gives? 

Well Umgeni Water is where Government redeployed Dudu Myeni after she brought SAA to its knees.

She is a master of obfuscation, dishonesty, deceit and deception. 

The Ministers directive is meant to portray Government taking charge and coming to the rescue, when in fact it's about who controls the capital expense and who gets the tender.

In October 2017 newspaper reports indicate Umgeni Water might soon be in need of a R3billion bailout.

Newspapers also ran stories regarding an interim Board being appointed at 'embattled' Umgeni Water by Minister Nomvula Mokonyane.

Newspapers reported a letter to Mokonyane, lawyers acting for asset manager Futuregrowth accused the minister of illegally appointing Msizi Cele as both Umgeni's acting chief executive and accounting officer; illegally replacing Cele with Thami Hlongwa in both positions; and giving herself the power to appoint chief executives.

Futuregrowth holds Umgeni Water bonds as Asset Manager for Old Mutual.

So let's get this straight. 

You have a patently tainted SOE dispatched with alacrity to solve a water crises by a Minister in a patently tainted Government controlled by a patently tainted Zuma cabinet in a Province controlled by an opposition party, in the greater interests of its citizens who voted against you.

A province that already has the distinction of having the only major metropole with its entire main line shut down. Another service under the exclusive purview of National Government provided by SOE Metro Rail and Transnet.

Imagine the SOWETO main line being shut down indefinitely. 

Coincidence? 

I don't think so. But that's another story.

It's about many, many things. 

But really it's about the HIV/AIDS pandemic and Government response under Mbeki. When we turned to beetroot and cabbage remedy mentality in response to a catastrophe that many suggest claimed 300 000 lives.

I strongly suspect it was the realisation of money to be made that shifted government policy from beetroot to condoms and ARV's hence their obsession with the supply of former and latter with safer sex campaigns almost non existent today.

It's about the demonstration of total contempt for the value of human lives.

It's also about gross mismanagement, gross inefficiency, gross negligence, gross incompetence, gross ignorance, gross shortsightedness, ostrich mentality and State Capture. 

Which in turn are all about who has the power and who controls the water once it starts flowing again because they will control the revenue and the province and with that a leverage of power. 

Which point to deliberate and consequential political, economic and industrial sabotage on a devastating scale by the ANC central Government against the entire people of the Western Cape.

If you think of the current national government as some benevolent uncle you are deeply mistaken as mistaken in thinking National Government is dealing with the crises with any genuine intent, appetite or desire much less honesty, transparency or genuine concern for its people.

Do you really believe after years of scandals, of corruption, ineptitude and plunder the Government has all of a sudden turned some invisible corner?

After being fed a daily diet of bile, a diet of abuse of power, abuse of state, abuse of resources and revenue, of patronage, State capture and haemoraging economy by National Government are you still going to suggest this crises belongs anywhere else whatsoever other than on the shoulders of those who own it?

I think not.

If you think Provincial Government are getting any bi-partisan co-operation, to resolve this crises from Zuma''s government you've got flies in your brains.

The Western Cape is the potential trigger point for a hoped for and intended national disaster I am increasingly coming to strongly suspect. 

Business Day, 29 January 2018 - "Cape Town risks having its municipal bonds cut to junk by Moody’s because of its water crisis.

"Two of Cape Town’s main industries, tourism and agriculture, are likely to decline [because of the water crisis], reducing employment, gross value added and tax income," Moody’s associate analyst Daniel Mazibuko wrote in a research note released on Monday.

"Other effects include threats to public health from poor sanitation and, more generally, to social order, which is significant given Cape Town’s marked income inequality.""

What this is saying in a nutshell is that Cape Town as ground zero is potentially the epicenter of potential civil unrest which will start among the poor and spread to engulf the entire pininsula and beyond. 

If ever the time and opportunity were present to fan the flames of anarchy, dissention and revolution in this country for the many being primed to hate by a post Mandela ANC, this is it.

It has the potential to prove the ideal recipe for state intervention leading to a state of emergency, the imposition of martial law and very possibly lead to wider civil unrest and even civil war.

All of this while Zuma remains in power and ultimate control of the ANC Government and supported by a minority by smallest of margin of most those belonging to the ANC Political Party.

So when next you read or talk about the crises in Western Cape ask your self who stands to lose most by not finding a solution and who stands to gain most by one not being found.

Then ask yourself who has the power to do something. 

If the one with the power to do something also happens to be the one who benefits the most from infrastructure, service and delivery collapse, it stands to reason they have a conflict of interest. 

It is a conflict that arises naturally out of the conflation of Party and State, where the political party sees itself as the State because they are the majority party in Government.

Which of course they're not because we are after all a multi party Democracy.

The ANC furthers the aims of its supporters and State furthers the aims of the people.

There is not a shadow of doubt in my mind that the crises unfolding in the Western Cape is in great part attributable to a corrupt and dysfunctional ANC. 

There is little to sweet bugger all Western Cape Government can do about it except try alert people and do whatever they can to get people to use less water. 

This in the face of social media campaign's of 'unknown' origin openly encouraging the grand scale wastage of tap water to push the City of Cape Town over the brink and into total anarchy.

In my mind this is no more or less just another opportunity to open a new front in a political, economic and ideological war steeped in race based dogma and hate.

The sooner the people of the Western Cape realise how much they are despised and resented by their ANC government and the sooner they realise what their elected Provincial government is up against the better.

So thank all of you who've been asking for my analysis of late of the situation in the Western Cape. 

After many attempts to answer on the fly and time it takes I decided to write it down so you and others who want can read it at your leasure.

Please if you think my analysis or hypothesis have merit please send to your friends. 

Finally, vasbyt. Be kind to one another. Stand together and help anyone you can. Above all SAVE WATER as if your life depend on it. Start petitions and demand Central Government release your taxes to Western Cape Government to build desalination plants now and to fund other measures.

If it's about control, Province can build it and allow Government to buy it back.gg 

So stop shouting at Province and start shouting at Government.p

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BubiSparks

Mr Henderson calls himself an author and columnist.... This piece is so badly written, that for me, it casts doubt on it's validity. It may or may not be true, certainly there are some facts here, but then, conspiracy theorists are a dime a dozen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Scissorhands

KZN is next, on the south coast we feel it every festive season and its getting worse every year

3 years ago we had sea (salt) water running through our taps (yep, almost everyone had damaged geysers)

2 years ago water pressure was up , down or absent at times

Last year November we had 14 days without a drop of water (this was strike/sabotage related though) if you could find water it was R40+ for 5L

People, stock up as much as you can, after 14 days you realise what you can and cant live without

Cape Town has my sympathy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Resistance said:


> it might take a few years but one day you are going to say...That Chap Resistance was right.
> statistics didn't and history didn't account for the increase in population as s it did since south Africa became free as



You are on the ball, like it or not, the population growth is an issue

Ignore the race chart, this is just an illustration to give an idea of the mass growth

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Scissorhands said:


> You are on the ball, like it or not, the population growth is an issue
> 
> Ignore the race chart, this is just an illustration to give an idea of the mass growth
> View attachment 121312



Wow! What happened after the 1950s?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

From Facebook:
*Cape Town Etc*
6 hrs · 
DAY ZERO has been moved to mid-May due to the decrease of water usage in the agricultural sector.

Let's hope it continues that way, though one wonders about the supply and cost of fresh veggies. Let's also hope we have an early winter rainfall!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Huffapuff it took an analyst to tell you what I told you ,can I have your vote now please.and thank you for the post its nice to know someone else thinks like me
@Scissorhands I saw the dams at low and saw them flushing it.now this year it has raised to a full level I went to Steenbrass dam and was refused entry.I took pics but can't post it.it rains behind the mountain over sir Lowery's pass I'm not shire how much but it does.
yes we must look after our resources but that analyst dude hit the nail on it's head.buying all this equipment might make the economy flow but it flows in one direction.
then the foreigners come work here and send the money they make home.one day our currency will be shitworth like Rhodesia and it might happen sooner then we all think.so we must stop nagging here and stand up for ourselves and vape to parliament... and inside


----------



## Resistance

@Scissorhands I ignored but I still see what you showing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked I think they made target on water sales so they happy to move day zero

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

For the correct etiquette in CT during the water crisis, please see

*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-towns-etiquette-guid.t47110/#post-636073*


----------



## Hooked

"Grabouw and Elgin farmers have released 10-million cubic meters of water (10-billion litres) from Eikenhof Dam to to assist Cape Town with drought relief. The City’s current consumption rate is about 550-million a day, and the donation is expected to last between 18-20 days."

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/farmers-release-water-to-help-cape-town/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

thanks hooked.looks like we getting somewhere with the crisis.now people must just respect what we got and what we received and manage it properly.I also think we need to get a few opinions on how to manage future waterholes and how to add more without having to jump in and spend before we have all our options revised.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

And peeps must NOT get over their mad panic and start wasting water again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

true that. conserve and reserve @Hooked stick to the program till we get sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> true that. conserve and reserve @Hooked stick to the program till we get sorted



I've just received a whatsapp about a relative (not close) who's just had a lung op and they removed 3 lt. of water from her lungs - and my first thought was that I hope they don't throw it out. How awful is that????? It just shows how sensitive we are now to water issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked hope she recovers well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Hooked , sorry about the relative and the op. 

Having grown up on a farm water has always been a precious resource not to be wasted, and we were taught that from a young age. It pains me to see what is happening not only in Cape Town but other areas as well, your awareness programs are just better of spreading the bad news. Our houses consumption is the lowest in the area, but still a lot higher than what you are faced with, but when I drive around and see the wastage I want to cry. People have gotten so used to opening a tap and that water comes out, that they become ignorant of the crisis facing SA as a whole, and they waste it as if it is a never ending resource that they are entitled to. I don't water gardens or grass either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

I was going to crack a joke to keep your spirits up but let's leave it at that.keep the faith be strong for her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Hooked , Interesting bit of news, 2 people were arrested this week here in my town for stealing municipal water, they were the 3rd truck of the day, +- 35,000 liters, and the excuse was that they were taking it to Cape Town. Yet they could not say where.

Not a nice way of trying to justify your illegal activities. Is it is true regarding the end point I think they would have gotten off, but they couldn't even explain what the route is that they were supposedly going to take to get there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger that was probably going to end up in spring water bottles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Thank you Jo'burg! You're the best!!  

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/joburg-donates-69-000-litres-of-water-to-the-dogs/

"Johannesburg has delivered 69 000 litres of water to animal shelters across Cape Town.

A video created by Abigail Javier and Anthony Molyneaux showed concerned Joburg citizens contributing to a water drive for animal shelters. The drive resulted in 69 000 litres of water being collected for the cause.

The video highlighted the issue of what happens to stray animals with level 6B water restrictions in effect, and asks the question: “What will happen to rescue dogs in Cape Town shelters if Day Zero strikes?”

“There are 2000 rescued dogs being cared for at Cape Town shelters. Each dog requires two litres of drinking water per day,” the video says.

“We think it’s a very good initiative. The people and the animals in Cape Town are struggling, so we want to do as much as we can to help,” students from Brakenhurst Primary said.

Emily Thomas from the Gift of the Givers Foundation explained that Fallen Angels – an animal shelter – will be the base of operations.

“This water will go to Fallen Angels which is an animal shelter, and that will be our base. From there, the water will be distributed to different animal shelters across Cape Town,” she said.

Fallen Angels’ Gail Basson says that the animals are dependant on the humans. “The worrying thing is that you and I can go to the shops and buy a water or a coke, whereas the dogs can’t. Animals depend on us. That’s why all animal shelters are panicking.”

... The donated water will be distributed to various animal shelters across the Cape."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

That's really awesome news. Super stoked that the water was sent to fallen angels rather than the SPCA. The folks over at FA are great people.

Go take a look at the comments on that article and bask in the filth that is our society.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*IT'S RAINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
    *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hooked said:


> *IT'S RAINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Really. Where

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Here too! Just a little though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hope that it is going to continue unabated for you guys. Seeing that it is the first bit of rain I hope you guys are all doing the dangle dash,  , nothing better than the naughty version of kaalvoet in die reen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

lucky you @Hooked it's dry here still.We had a slight wet day lastweek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

BioHAZarD said:


> Really. Where



Yzerfontein

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hooked said:


> Yzerfontein


Dry here in the northern suburbs

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Resistance

@BioHAZarD its normally a bit dryer in the northern suburbs and its almost tropical


----------



## BioHAZarD

Resistance said:


> @BioHAZarD its normally a bit dryer in the northern suburbs and its almost tropical


Yeah dude I hate summer. 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Resistance

Im all for 4-seasons. a brilliant invention, make the most of it and live to tell the tale

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Sitrep:
Last nights rainfall added about 270L to my rainwater collection tank. Not what was expected according to forecasts but 270L more than I had before so reason to be thankful.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Sitrep:
> Last nights rainfall added about 270L to my rainwater collection tank. Not what was expected according to forecasts but 270L more than I had before so reason to be thankful.
> 
> Regards



My tank was about 1/4 full, not it's half full

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

how big is your tank @Hooked qurious as to how much rainfall you had that side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger @Hooked and everybody else...I think that stolen water has already made it to market.we got bottled water and I heard my son make a comment that it taste worst than tap water,then I went to investigate...you get spring water then you get purified water then you get purified and re-mineralized water,mineral water and de-mineralized water...shut its different names that sprung up during the water shortage.and my conclusion to all this is they have been selling us treated water like we get from our taps as spring water

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

and that's apart from the brands that we already knew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> how big is your tank @Hooked qurious as to how much rainfall you had that side



@Resistance Haven't a clue lol - it was already here when I bought the house. I'll take a pic tomorrow and post it in this thread and tag you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Resistance That's bad news if it's true. But surely a brand name e.g. Nestle, Aquelle, Spar, wouldn't try something like that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @Resistance Haven't a clue lol - it was already here when I bought the house. I'll take a pic tomorrow and post it in this thread and tag you.


As I remember it, about 5000 liters @Resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

@Hooked, @Raindance and @Andre... I'm thinking of getting a few tanks for a few different reasons.
1 as a mini reservoir from the mains in case there is a burst pipe wich happens rather often... twice a week or so and another 2 or 3 to collect runoff water from the roof and from my neighbour who is higher than me but when it rains there is a waterfall coming from the hole in the wall. The runoff I will use to water the garden via my sprinkler system with a water pump to up the pressure.

Any thoughts or suggestions on the above ideas?

I'm in jhb by the way so it's not critical, just want to be water wise and more self sufficient.

I have plans to go full solar with battery backup but water seems to be the more important resource at this stage...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> As I remember it, about 5000 liters @Resistance.



Thanks @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Hooked, @Raindance and @Andre... I'm thinking of getting a few tanks for a few different reasons.
> 1 as a mini reservoir from the mains in case there is a burst pipe wich happens rather often... twice a week or so and another 2 or 3 to collect runoff water from the roof and from my neighbour who is higher than me but when it rains there is a waterfall coming from the hole in the wall. The runoff I will use to water the garden via my sprinkler system with a water pump to up the pressure.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on the above ideas?
> 
> I'm in jhb by the way so it's not critical, just want to be water wise and more self sufficient.
> 
> I have plans to go full solar with battery backup but water seems to be the more important resource at this stage...



My gosh @Christos - a burst pipe twice a week ! Why so frequent?


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> @Hooked, @Raindance and @Andre... I'm thinking of getting a few tanks for a few different reasons.
> 1 as a mini reservoir from the mains in case there is a burst pipe wich happens rather often... twice a week or so and another 2 or 3 to collect runoff water from the roof and from my neighbour who is higher than me but when it rains there is a waterfall coming from the hole in the wall. The runoff I will use to water the garden via my sprinkler system with a water pump to up the pressure.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on the above ideas?
> 
> I'm in jhb by the way so it's not critical, just want to be water wise and more self sufficient.
> 
> I have plans to go full solar with battery backup but water seems to be the more important resource at this stage...



@Christos It's a good idea to get a water tank because you never know when you might need it - and then it will be too late. My brother here in CT has just ordered a second one and there's a month's delay in production because of the "panic" (as some call it) buying. He's got a good system going at his house - I'll get further info from him.

I used to use my tank to water the garden when I still had some grass, but the pump which someone installed for me only lasted a few months. One has to use a pump to get the water to flow through the hosepipe. I recently had a new pump installed which is double the power of the old one. It's called a PCU Pump Control System. 

I'm sure the other peeps will be able to give you better advice than I can and I'll get back to you about what my brother has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> @Hooked, @Raindance and @Andre... I'm thinking of getting a few tanks for a few different reasons.
> 1 as a mini reservoir from the mains in case there is a burst pipe wich happens rather often... twice a week or so and another 2 or 3 to collect runoff water from the roof and from my neighbour who is higher than me but when it rains there is a waterfall coming from the hole in the wall. The runoff I will use to water the garden via my sprinkler system with a water pump to up the pressure.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on the above ideas?
> 
> I'm in jhb by the way so it's not critical, just want to be water wise and more self sufficient.
> 
> I have plans to go full solar with battery backup but water seems to be the more important resource at this stage...





Rain water in the tank on the dog kennel, washing machine and buckets from elsewhere in the blue drum both going to the well point pump. One outlet to the front sprinklers and one to the hose pipe to fill buckets for re-use inside. Works a charm.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> @Hooked, @Raindance and @Andre... I'm thinking of getting a few tanks for a few different reasons.
> 1 as a mini reservoir from the mains in case there is a burst pipe wich happens rather often... twice a week or so and another 2 or 3 to collect runoff water from the roof and from my neighbour who is higher than me but when it rains there is a waterfall coming from the hole in the wall. The runoff I will use to water the garden via my sprinkler system with a water pump to up the pressure.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on the above ideas?
> 
> I'm in jhb by the way so it's not critical, just want to be water wise and more self sufficient.
> 
> I have plans to go full solar with battery backup but water seems to be the more important resource at this stage...


@Christos , a 750 L (one to two days with careful use) or a 2,500 L with an in line pressure sensor pump will give you plenty in case of a water interruption, and 2 x 10,000 L tanks is quite a lot of spare water for other use. With the runoff you may be able to get 3, but that's a lot, I have 4 borehole fed on site and that services a 6 building office park for garden water and backup. But rather too much than too little. I am hoping to be able to do the same at sometime during the year, funds permitting.

Going full solar is a costly exercise, but can be done in stages with other options to supplement, but the payoff in savings is immense. Just a solar geyser can cut 30 to 40% go your electricity consumption. Capital outlay is quite big based on what you choose, but you will break even sooner than you think. I think we are going to see a shift by all in SA with regards to self sufficiency at our homes going forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> @Hooked, @Raindance and @Andre... I'm thinking of getting a few tanks for a few different reasons.
> 1 as a mini reservoir from the mains in case there is a burst pipe wich happens rather often... twice a week or so and another 2 or 3 to collect runoff water from the roof and from my neighbour who is higher than me but when it rains there is a waterfall coming from the hole in the wall. The runoff I will use to water the garden via my sprinkler system with a water pump to up the pressure.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on the above ideas?
> 
> I'm in jhb by the way so it's not critical, just want to be water wise and more self sufficient.
> 
> I have plans to go full solar with battery backup but water seems to be the more important resource at this stage...


Sounds like a great idea. Go as big as you can for irrigation - one uses much more water than you think. I have 2 x 10 000 liter rain harvesting tanks connected to a pump and my little irrigation system for the garden. Not even a month's use in Summer. Drip irrigation would have been more effective.

All in all we have rainwater harvesting tanks to the tune of 50 000 liters, but could collect at least 3 to 4 times that. More than enough for personal and household use should day zero come about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Andre !


How is it going with the distillation? Best tasting water ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

To keep my small front garden tip top shape I would need about 2000L per week. Could possibly reduce that to 1500L and still have a decent lawn.

Funny thing is, the part under irrigation is suffering while the back garden and sidewalk, to which I give no attention at all is performing better than the bit I am treating with kid gloves.

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I had my washing machine water redirected to the garden last year, but it was a dismal failure. It watered just the patch of grass where it exited the pipe, but the rest of the garden did not absorb any water from the soil, in spite of the assurance that it would. Then when I decided to pave everything, I allowed them to pave over the extended pipes. Stupid of me, but at that time we were on Level 2 or 3 Water Restrictions only and I didn't foresee the current circumstances. I must speaker to my builder/renovator and see if anything can be done.


----------



## Hooked

Since I didn't have much water in the tank, the only thing that I've been using it for was for house-cleaning. The cleaning service has been threatened with a fate worse than death if they dare to turn on a tap. However, now that there's more water in the tank, I can use it for drinking water. I bought 2 distillers for this purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked you understood me wrong.I meant apart from them...the new brand in stores.
they have been on in the game long enough to know they shouldn't cheat there brand.
check the new bottles...its says mineral and still and some have remineralized and some demineralised.I'm talking about the brands that appeared due to water shortage here this past few months and especially since December and January

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

I would say you had a nice rainfall last night then @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> My gosh @Christos - a burst pipe twice a week ! Why so frequent?


We have a surplus in pressure because we are the lowest point in the valley I think. 

I've had 3 overhead pipes burst in my ceiling over the years and when we tested the main supply we got a lot more pressure that what was supposed to be supplied.
We also have poor maintenance with 4 regular spots that get repaired and burst regularly in a neighbourhood of about 300 houses. 
Let's not get to the electricity supply wich is also choppy here!

Thanks for the feedback though guys!

I have already gone solar geyser a few years ago and have installed a wood burning fireplace for winter.

Now to get the rest of the appliances to operate for free

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

I have space for possibly 3x 5000l drums on the side where nobody looks and it won't be unsightly. 
The rain water catchment I would like around the house so I think those 750l slimlines would look the best but I would need to empty them into something bigger when full.
It's nice to draw on experience from people who have done this exercise already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Christos get those three tanks underground with a submersible pump I'm each.then have ball valve sensors automatically pump over as a mechanical weir system.your main tank you get a pressure switch to operate your pump and it will automatically start when you open a tap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

you can even add in inline filters making the job of purification easier when you use it as drinking water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> @Christos get those three tanks underground with a submersible pump I'm each.then have ball valve sensors automatically pump over as a mechanical weir system.your main tank you get a pressure switch to operate your pump and it will automatically start when you open a tap


Unfortunately I need permission to dig as I have the municipal sewerage lines run under my property with manholes on my property. 

Will still keep this in mind though as the spot I have in mind is where the manhole is.


----------



## Resistance

@Christos then you would need permission to have the tanks there too.unless its clearing three metres from the manhole.I think and its elevated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

if this was my property then I think I'd be about 80℅ off the grid.that excludes hunting and vaping.I have to get that from somewhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ask at your local council office @Christos they all have different rules regarding such stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> View attachment 121863
> 
> Rain water in the tank on the dog kennel, washing machine and buckets from elsewhere in the blue drum both going to the well point pump. One outlet to the front sprinklers and one to the hose pipe to fill buckets for re-use inside. Works a charm.
> 
> Regards



How long does your wellpoint run for before going dry?I get 10-15mins max,cant use the water for anything other than irrigation or maybe flushing the loo,not sure if you experience the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> How long does your wellpoint run for before going dry?I get 10-15mins max,cant use the water for anything other than irrigation or maybe flushing the loo,not sure if you experience the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not have a wellpoint, the pump was bought for that purpose but we had no luck actually finding a decent water supply. Today I would be happy with what you got however, reckon that would be in the region of 150 to 200 Liters?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> I do not have a wellpoint, the pump was bought for that purpose but we had no luck actually finding a decent water supply. Today I would be happy with what you got however, reckon that would be in the region of 150 to 200 Liters?
> 
> Regards



Im thinking a bit more...but Im busy with a setup with two drums that I wanna mount behind my bathroom,one to catch shower water and the other to pump full of wellpoint water if necessary,all to be used for flushing the loo.Us men are luckier than the women,I have squashed down my showers and rather take a swim.I hate it,love being clean but I cant do 90second showers,takes 90seconds just to wash my beard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Im thinking a bit more...but Im busy with a setup with two drums that I wanna mount behind my bathroom,one to catch shower water and the other to pump full of wellpoint water if necessary,all to be used for flushing the loo.Us men are luckier than the women,I have squashed down my showers and rather take a swim.I hate it,love being clean but I cant do 90second showers,takes 90seconds just to wash my beard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually contemplating to do a brushcut hairstyle just to cut down shower time. Using about 12L per shower at the moment.

My pool is a mess. Pump can not run as the water level is below the weir level. Mosquito heaven.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

As promised, here are pics of my water tank. @Resistance @Andre @Christos 




In the pic above, the thin pipe on the left, back, is connected to a tap in the front, so that I could use it to wash the car. However, washing the car is no longer a priority!!

In the pic below you can clearly see the change in water level from the rain two nights ago. The lower, greenish part is the old water. The top, clear part is the new water. Kudos to the guy here in Yzer who fitted this pipe so that I can see how much water is in the tank!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

@Christos I spoke to my brother and this is his set-up.

He has two tanks, both of which are new. 

*Tank No. 1*
Water from the roof (when it rains!) flows into it, with a filter to catch leaves and stuff, so the water in that tank is relatively clean. This water is used to fill the washing machine and use in the kitchen sink. It’s done manually – a hose is attached to the tank and when you need to use the washing machine just drag the hose inside and put it in the machine. My brother has a front-loader, so he holds the hose in the compartment where water would usually go in. If you have a top-loader it would be much easier.

*Tank No. 2*
Water from the washing machine and kitchen sink flow into a “big bucket thing” and a pump (installed by a plumber) pumps that water into this tank. The water in this tank is “grey” water and is used to water the garden – though even that might stop soon. A pump is attached to the tank and a hose with a sprinkler is attached to the pump. 

In addition, this grey water is connected to the toilet (also done by a plumber) in order to flush the toilet. @Jp1905 this is what you want to do, right?

*Tank No. 3*
Has been ordered and will be used for “something”. 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> As promised, here are pics of my water tank. @Resistance @Andre @Christos
> 
> View attachment 121957
> 
> 
> In the pic above, the thin pipe on the left, back, is connected to a tap in the front, so that I could use it to wash the car. However, washing the car is no longer a priority!!
> 
> In the pic below you can clearly see the change in water level from the rain two nights ago. The lower, greenish part is the old water. The top, clear part is the new water. Kudos to the guy here in Yzer who fitted this pipe so that I can see how much water is in the tank!!
> 
> View attachment 121958


That is a decent size tank @Hooked. Congratulations.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> That is a decent size tank @Hooked. Congratulations.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I'm lucky - it was already here when I bought the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Actually contemplating to do a brushcut hairstyle just to cut down shower time. Using about 12L per shower at the moment.
> 
> My pool is a mess. Pump can not run as the water level is below the weir level. Mosquito heaven.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I know that people may not refill their pools, but I hadn't thought about what you're experiencing. There's nothing worse than a mosquito. By the way, here's a handy "hack" as it's called nowadays (I wonder how "tip" became "hack"?): Put toothpaste on the bite to stop the itching. It works too, but not immediately; just wait a minute. It won't stop the mosquito from biting you, but it will stop you for scratching yourself to pieces.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked nice size tank.I saw something that bothers me though.you footing for your tank is too small.it needs to be at least 300mm wider than the tank.You might be OK now but when the tank fills up it might cause problems

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

@Raindance a tip is to use your already recycled washing machine water to fill your pool slowly.also get some surgical alcohol for those bites.it works like a charm
@Hooked it takes the itch away and counters the venom the mosquito leaves behind

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> @Hooked nice size tank.I saw something that bothers me though.you footing for your tank is too small.it needs to be at least 300mm wider than the tank.You might be OK now but when the tank fills up it might cause problems



@Resistance Oh crikey that doesn't sound good! I just assume that the builders/renovators knew what they were doing when they built what I call the "platform". Thanks a lot for mentioning it - I'll speak to my current builder about it. The last thing that I need is to have the whole thing tumbling over!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked don't think of replacing that tank you got there. that is an awesome tank we used to store hard chemicals in those Nels. believe me that tanks outlive the rest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

From http://www.capetownetc.com/best-of-the-cape/rains-cape-town/

"Capetonians waited with baited breath for rain on Friday and while some areas received a notable downpour, others didn’t. One of the biggest music festivals graced our shores, Ultra Music Festival, but the downpour didn’t put a damper on the night. It had quite the opposite effect.

A video of a man trying to make the most of the downpour caught our attention. When the rain started, he pulled out his bottle of shampoo and used the water from he skies to wash his hair. This is priceless! And so quick-thinking. It shows you how innovative people are becoming in the water crisis currently strangling the Mother City."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

or @Raindance get a small submersible pump just to rotate the water

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

or you could use an existing poolpump and get black irrigation hoses to and fro the pool @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked I still make it 300 bigger than the tank to compensate for whoever worked there before me.the last person always get blamed.and I got you a link

http://www.rainharvest.co.za/2012/10/how-to-prepare-a-base-for-a-water-tank-on-the-ground/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Crusher Dust / Sand Base: For round tanks. The sand or dust must be well contained to ensure it will not be undermined by water run off etc. water tank stands. Tank Stand: The stand and footing should be engineered to take weight
that's a copy and paste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Christos this should work for you aswell when you get your tanks


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> @Raindance a tip is to use your already recycled washing machine water to fill your pool slowly.also get some surgical alcohol for those bites.it works like a charm
> @Hooked it takes the itch away and counters the venom the mosquito leaves behind



Good tip @Resistance - thanks! I guess by "surgical alcohol" you mean rubbing alcohol, the same that we use to clean our mods? If so, pharmacy AND their suppliers are out of stock due to the Day Zero panic buying. I've got one bottle left though and since I don't think smearing toothpaste on my mods, I'll keep it for cleaning them.


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> @Hooked I still make it 300 bigger than the tank to compensate for whoever worked there before me.the last person always get blamed.and I got you a link
> 
> http://www.rainharvest.co.za/2012/10/how-to-prepare-a-base-for-a-water-tank-on-the-ground/



@Resistance Thanks a lot for the link! You'll be shocked to hear that when I bought the house, the tank wasn't even on a base. It was flat on the ground. I had it raised simply because I couldn't get a container under its tap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked surgical spirits.
lifting the tank was a good thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

you'll just have to dab a little on the bites @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I saw on FB this morning that there are fire warnings out for CT, because it's so dry and, they say, extremely hot conditions are expected this week. I don't know about that - I'm sitting here with a light jacket! Grey sea, grey skies ... holding thumbs for rain and Id on't care what colour it is!

Hope there won't be fires here. Yzer, fynbos and wind go hand-in-hand and we have no fire station. They'd have to dispatch from Malmesbury, I guess, or Tableview, either of which would take about 45 mins. to get here. And the house next door has a thatch roof. 
Charming - and you can take that whichever way you want . 

I bought two small (1.5kg) fire extinguishers last year - one for the garage and one for the kitchen in case of a gas fire. Most peeps have gas hobs here, although my oven is electrical. Love cooking on gas - it's so quick and it's an easily regulated "mod"!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I saw on FB this morning that there are fire warnings out for CT, because it's so dry and, they say, extremely hot conditions are expected this week. I don't know about that - I'm sitting here with a light jacket! Grey sea, grey skies ... holding thumbs for rain and Id on't care what colour it is!
> 
> Hope there won't be fires here. Yzer, fynbos and wind go hand-in-hand and we have no fire station. They'd have to dispatch from Malmesbury, I guess, or Tableview, either of which would take about 45 mins. to get here. And the house next door has a thatch roof.
> Charming - and you can take that whichever way you want .
> 
> I bought two small (1.5kg) fire extinguishers last year - one for the garage and one for the kitchen in case of a gas fire. Most peeps have gas hobs here, although my oven is electrical. Love cooking on gas - it's so quick and it's an easily regulated "mod"!!!


So we know if your neighbours house burns down who to investigate first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Calling all Forumites in CT.*
Here's the opportunity for which you've been waiting your entire life. Now, your dream can come true:

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-cr...recruits-volunteers-to-manage-water-stations/

The City of Cape Town is trying to avoid mayhem when the taps run dry by recruiting volunteers. They have asked neighbourhood watch groups, to manage and assist at the 200 water collection points.

Volunteer duties will include dispensing water at the collection points, managing of queues, sanitising water dispensing pipes and assisting officials with the smooth running of logistical arrangements on site.

Mayco member JP Smith said at a meeting on Saturday, ”This will be a mammoth undertaking and we’ll need as many hands as possible to ensure that it’s done in a manner that’s well coordinated, with everybody knowing what’s expected of them.”

Smith also added community organisations will be assisting with education and awareness drives and will also be tasked with identifying vulnerable communities and providing assistance.

Anthony Rees, Chairperson of Gardens Neighbourhood watch, who was at the meeting said about 600 people attended.

He added, “It was stated that law enforcement will accompany electronic water meter installers to homes where owners refuse to have them installed. It was also said they are going to get really tough on people obstructing them. They are installing +- 2000 units a week.”

And "mayhem" there will be! No ways would I volunteer for such a thing!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Clean laundry from greywater

It's best for you to read the article yourself:

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/save-water-effective-ways-to-doing-your-washing/


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> *Calling all Forumites in CT.*
> Here's the opportunity for which you've been waiting your entire life. Now, your dream can come true:
> 
> http://www.capetownetc.com/water-cr...recruits-volunteers-to-manage-water-stations/
> 
> The City of Cape Town is trying to avoid mayhem when the taps run dry by recruiting volunteers. They have asked neighbourhood watch groups, to manage and assist at the 200 water collection points.
> 
> Volunteer duties will include dispensing water at the collection points, managing of queues, sanitising water dispensing pipes and assisting officials with the smooth running of logistical arrangements on site.
> 
> Mayco member JP Smith said at a meeting on Saturday, ”This will be a mammoth undertaking and we’ll need as many hands as possible to ensure that it’s done in a manner that’s well coordinated, with everybody knowing what’s expected of them.”
> 
> Smith also added community organisations will be assisting with education and awareness drives and will also be tasked with identifying vulnerable communities and providing assistance.
> 
> Anthony Rees, Chairperson of Gardens Neighbourhood watch, who was at the meeting said about 600 people attended.
> 
> He added, “It was stated that law enforcement will accompany electronic water meter installers to homes where owners refuse to have them installed. It was also said they are going to get really tough on people obstructing them. They are installing +- 2000 units a week.”
> 
> And "mayhem" there will be! No ways would I volunteer for such a thing!!


I said it before and will say it again.they waisting money on these metres but to them it seems they doing good.they need to take the money and come up with more dams.purifying plants like desalinisation and education for the people that's ignorant to saving not just water but all other recourses

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> I said it before and will say it again.they waisting money on these metres but to them it seems they doing good.they need to take the money and come up with more dams.purifying plants like desalinisation and education for the people that's ignorant to saving not just water but all other recourses
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



My builder is currently invovled in a dispute with the municipality. They sent him an account of R2,000 for water, for one month. He claims that it's impossible for him to have used that much water. There are only 2 adults and one child in the house; no pool; a waterwise garden. He also recycles his washing machine and shower water into the toilet. He asked the Inspector to come to his house to look at the water metre and they found that the digits on the reading were out of alignment, thus giving a false reading. So ... one must stand up for oneself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Thunder and lightning! Yipee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Thunder and lightning! Yipee!


Oops...there it stopped again

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Oops...there it stopped again
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


There was just nou dark clouds somewhere up there... Now its gone

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> There was just nou dark clouds somewhere up there... Now its gone
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Should have called myself MoonShine....

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

@Raindance i'D rather drink some moonshine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> My builder is currently invovled in a dispute with the municipality. They sent him an account of R2,000 for water, for one month. He claims that it's impossible for him to have used that much water. There are only 2 adults and one child in the house; no pool; a waterwise garden. He also recycles his washing machine and shower water into the toilet. He asked the Inspector to come to his house to look at the water metre and they found that the digits on the reading were out of alignment, thus giving a false reading. So ... one must stand up for oneself!


One of my clients had this new regulatory water mains fitted before they bought their house.Then they had a leak but obviously didn't know.Their bill amounted to R45 000 and they are still fiting the municipality because nobody set the limit on the meter and the municipality don't want to take the blame

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Had a bit of a cloudburst here just now. Never seen hail like this in Cape Town.
Garden in flooded and all my tanks are overflowing.






Seems there is more underway.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Had a bit of a cloudburst here just now. Never seen hail like this in Cape Town.
> Garden in flooded and all my tanks are overflowing.
> View attachment 122212
> View attachment 122213
> 
> View attachment 122215
> View attachment 122216
> 
> Seems there is more underway.
> 
> Regards


As much as I'm happy to see this I hope the weather doesn't do a 180 and flooding ensues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> As much as I'm happy to see this I hope the weather doesn't do a 180 and flooding ensues.


This was a bit of a storm. The type of thing we see on "Storm Chasers". Just hoping we do not start getting tornadoes, we had one a few years back. The clouds were churning in circles earlier on.

Glad for the water though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> This was a bit of a storm. The type of thing we see on "Storm Chasers". Just hoping we do not start getting tornadoes, we had one a few years back. The clouds were churning in circles earlier on.
> 
> Glad for the water though.
> 
> Regards


That's ludicrous, where do you stay?
In Newlands we had short showers for a little less than an hour today. It was an insanely hot day this side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

I see you stay brackenfell side. So weird that you got hail while I'm here less than 50k's from you and sweating like crazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> That's ludicrous, where do you stay?
> In Newlands we had short showers for a little less than an hour today. It was an insanely hot day this side.


Was depressingly hot earlier and still is inside the house. Brackenfell is usually a couple of degrees hotter than the lower regions of Goodwood and Bellville.

I love a good thunderstorm. That is what I love about Gauteng. Just rather crappy flying through this stuff.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

It was dripping in Durbanville too.like a Jo'burg quick mini thunderstorm and a Durban tropical heat

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> It was dripping in Durbanville too.like a Jo'burg quick mini thunderstorm and a Durban tropical heat
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


The funniest thing about all this is it was so hot my apprentice was working topless.the. it started raining.he put his top on and went inside

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> The funniest thing about all this is it was so hot my apprentice was working topless.the. it started raining.he put his top on and went inside
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


I would have given that a winner rating if you said she put her top on and went inside...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> I would have given that a winner rating if you said she put her top on and went inside...
> 
> Regards


Its a dude. He was digging foundation for foundation repairs

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Had a bit of a cloudburst here just now. Never seen hail like this in Cape Town.
> Garden in flooded and all my tanks are overflowing.
> View attachment 122212
> View attachment 122213
> 
> View attachment 122215
> View attachment 122216
> 
> Seems there is more underway.
> 
> Regards


If you are still going to change your name I would stick to moonshine...if you change it to iceballs it would sound awkward

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> If you are still going to change your name I would stick to moonshine...if you change it to iceballs it would sound awkward
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Where's the moonshine?
I could use some right about now... Went to bed at 4AM and was up at 7AM.
Think its time ti stop working now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Where's the moonshine?
> I could use some right about now... Went to bed at 4AM and was up at 7AM.
> Think its time ti stop working now


I feel like that as well today. Went to bed at about 12, woke at 3 and realized I had not done the work I brought my work PC home for, finished and mailed that off at ten to five and after all the coffee that accompanied that effort, sat vaping till normal alarm time. Right now I feel like a worn out wick.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Where's the moonshine?
> I could use some right about now... Went to bed at 4AM and was up at 7AM.
> Think its time ti stop working now


me too but got up a bit later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

and that's the commitment that makes the world go round

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Where's the moonshine?
> I could use some right about now... Went to bed at 4AM and was up at 7AM.
> Think its time ti stop working now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> I feel like that as well today. Went to bed at about 12, woke at 3 and realized I had not done the work I brought my work PC home for, finished and mailed that off at ten to five and after all the coffee that accompanied that effort, sat vaping till normal alarm time. Right now I feel like a worn out wick.
> 
> Regards


I have abut 5 worn out wicks to replace tonight or face having very limited vape devices for the morning!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> View attachment 122331


I prefer gentleman Jack.
Hopefully there will be a post in whats in your hand tonight....

You know its going to be a rough drink when it needs barbed wire to keep the strong stuff inside the bottle.... Unlike the ropes that keep 
Richelieu's strength inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 122331


those were the days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> those were the days


I actually think that bottle is ten years old this year. Used it to "preserve" some red cherries. Can not remember how they turned out. Those memories are a bit clouded.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> I actually think that bottle is ten years old this year. Used it to "preserve" some red cherries. Can not remember how they turned out. Those memories are a bit clouded.
> 
> Regards


I remember when I brought a bottle hakkiesdraad home long long ago in a town far far away, everyone that heard came to see the bottle.no branding just the wire wrapped around it

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> One of my clients had this new regulatory water mains fitted before they bought their house.Then they had a leak but obviously didn't know.Their bill amounted to R45 000 and they are still fiting the municipality because nobody set the limit on the meter and the municipality don't want to take the blame
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



@Resistance Scary! I think I'l check my meter every day in case there's a leak!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Had a bit of a cloudburst here just now. Never seen hail like this in Cape Town.
> Garden in flooded and all my tanks are overflowing.
> View attachment 122212
> View attachment 122213
> 
> View attachment 122215
> View attachment 122216
> 
> Seems there is more underway.
> 
> Regards



My brother, who lives in Brackenfell, also whatsapped pics of hail in his garden. Quite something!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> As much as I'm happy to see this I hope the weather doesn't do a 180 and flooding ensues.



@Christos And that could happen so easily due to the ground being dry. I saw that in Windhoek and Oman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos And that could happen so easily due to the ground being dry. I saw that in Windhoek and Oman.


I always expect the extremes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

What is sad is I heard people drowned and that no one is prepared for winter.same story very year where people are not prepared.
Even though its flash floods nobody is educated on the dangers of it.and it happens almost ever year


----------



## Resistance

https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...ed-as-9-drown-in-western-cape-floods-20180214


----------



## Resistance

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/no-rainfall-western-cape-2018-says-scientist/

I think this guy is sadly wrong.the last guy that could accurately forecast the weather passed away in the 80's weatherman Pete GMSA rip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Resistance said:


> http://www.capetownetc.com/news/no-rainfall-western-cape-2018-says-scientist/
> 
> I think this guy is sadly wrong.the last guy that could accurately forecast the weather passed away in the 80's weatherman Pete GMSA rip




Weatherman Pete was my step Grand Father. (Dad remarried, his wife's father) He gave me all his fishing gear right before he passed. Was really into his fly fishing, took me out a few times to the fish farms. He was a great guy, cancer got the best of him sadly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Spyro said:


> Weatherman Pete was my step Grand Father. (Dad remarried, his wife's father) He gave me all his fishing gear right before he passed. Was really into his fly fishing, took me out a few times to the fish farms. He was a great guy, cancer got the best of him sadly.


I believe he was the best meteorologist of the 20th century.he would tell you the time it would rain including the date and was always right.even if it was a scorcher and he said its going to rain ...it did

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Spyro you are a lucky man.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

It's interesting what some hairdressing salons are doing now. You must wash your hair at home, if you're only going for a cut-n-blow. They will not wash your hair at the salon, unless you're a colour too. I think it's a jolly good idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> It's interesting what some hairdressing salons are doing now. You must wash your hair at home, if you're only going for a cut-n-blow. They will not wash your hair at the salon, unless you're doing a colour too. I think it's a jolly good idea!


And do they still charge you the same as normal?

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> And do they still charge you the same as normal?
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance Hmm good question - I'll ask my hairdresser. I don't know as I always have a colour.


----------



## Jp1905

Sooooo...has anyone gotten a “Water Management Device” yet?







In laws got one last week...and get this,they have to pay R4.5k for it,and they didnt even ask for it to be installed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> @Resistance Hmm good question - I'll ask my hairdresser. I don't know as I always have a colour.


Dont think they would drop any prices.we had out car washed waterless and it cost the same

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Jp1905 said:


> Sooooo...has anyone gotten a “Water Management Device” yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In laws got one last week...and get this,they have to pay R4.5k for it,and they didnt even ask for it to be installed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better tell them to have the limit set and need to make sure its done.if something goes wrong they will have more bills to pay

Resistance is futile


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Resistance Hmm good question - I'll ask my hairdresser. I don't know as I always have a colour.



@Resistance The salon that I go to charges the same price as before.


----------



## Hooked

*DAY ZERO pushed back to 9 July*
http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/day-zero-pushed-to-9-july/


"Day Zero has once again been pushed back. Day Zero, the day we may have to start queueing for water, has now moved to 9 July due to a weekly drop in dam levels of only 0.5% , setting us now 139 days away. The pushing back of the date was largely due to a lower drop in water levels in the city’s supply dams, as well as a reduction in average daily collective consumption to 523 million litres."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries

Hooked said:


> *DAY ZERO pushed back to 9 July*
> http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/day-zero-pushed-to-9-july/
> 
> 
> "Day Zero has once again been pushed back. Day Zero, the day we may have to start queueing for water, has now moved to 9 July due to a weekly drop in dam levels of only 0.5% , setting us now 139 days away. The pushing back of the date was largely due to a lower drop in water levels in the city’s supply dams, as well as a reduction in average daily collective consumption to 523 million litres."



And the gifted water from the farmers that finally made it into the system. But yes, the saving of all people have made this possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

My sister stays in CT cbd and I was thinking of sending her like a survival parcel down to help with saving water.

I know sending water is senseless because it will cost a fortune and its one use and gone. So I'm thinking a bit out of the box.

Currently got things like wet wipes for those days of skipping a shower. Skin moisturiser since the alcohol in the wet wipes can dryout skin. And paper plates because you don't need to wash them. Surgical spirits to clean vape atties, most important of all.

Is there anything you guys in the middle of it all can think of that can help a bit?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> My sister stays in CT cbd and I was thinking of sending her like a survival parcel down to help with saving water.
> 
> I know sending water is senseless because it will cost a fortune and its one use and gone. So I'm thinking a bit out of the box.
> 
> Currently got things like wet wipes for those days of skipping a shower. Skin moisturiser since the alcohol in the wet wipes can dryout skin. And paper plates because you don't need to wash them. Surgical spirits to clean vape atties, most important of all.
> 
> Is there anything you guys in the middle of it all can think of that can help a bit?


Try some hand sanitizer in there as well, it works well for hand hygiene and does not have to be washed or wiped off. Also not as harsh as the alcohol wipes when you want to prepare or after preparing food etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> My sister stays in CT cbd and I was thinking of sending her like a survival parcel down to help with saving water.
> 
> I know sending water is senseless because it will cost a fortune and its one use and gone. So I'm thinking a bit out of the box.
> 
> Currently got things like wet wipes for those days of skipping a shower. Skin moisturiser since the alcohol in the wet wipes can dryout skin. And paper plates because you don't need to wash them. Surgical spirits to clean vape atties, most important of all.
> 
> Is there anything you guys in the middle of it all can think of that can help a bit?



Wow @Adephi that's so thoughtful of you! You're an awesome brother!!! 

- I second what @Room Fogger said. I use waterless hand cleaner in the bathroom and kitchen. You can buy it at Clicks or DisChem. 

- Dry Shampoo to use in between hair washes. See pic. Also from Clicks or DisChem. N.B. doesn't work well with oily hair.

- Body Wipes - I got this from our local Spar. (You said you've got wet wipes, but they usually come in small packets. These body wipes are 80 in a pack - see pic

- Wee-Pong or Loo-Me and there's one other made by Albex. Available at either Checkers, PnP, Builders Warehouse, Agrimark.
These products remove the smell from the toilet, since "if it's mellow let it yellow".

- Vinegar and a spray bottle. Vinegar is anti-bacterial and it can be used to clean anything. I use it to clean the counter-tops in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

@Adephi

Here's something for car washing and also Albex No-Flush for the loo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Thanks @Hooked. Been to a couple of stores and they are not really stocked for a drought over here. Really had to look for the stuff. And the assistants doesn't really assist.

And she never really washed her car when there was water. Doubt thats on top of her list now.

Will go look for some more stuff tomorrow and send it off. 

She can repay me in VM XXX or Red Pill. Thats what is in mayor shortage here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> Thanks @Hooked. Been to a couple of stores and they are not really stocked for a drought over here. Really had to look for the stuff. And the assistants doesn't really assist.
> 
> And she never really washed her car when there was water. Doubt thats on top of her list now.
> 
> Will go look for some more stuff tomorrow and send it off.
> 
> She can repay me in VM XXX or Red Pill. Thats what is in mayor shortage here.


Now if ever there was a deal, this is the one, I wish I could be paid in juice as well some days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

I think I'm kinda sorted out now. 

JoJo tank with a new pump



Use hosepipe to fill washing machine manually



Fill Water Distiller with water from JoJo. It heats water to 100C and filters it through a carbon filter. It takes 3 hours for the process, plus a half an hour cooling off. End result is pure, clean water. Thanks for telling me about this handy piece of equipment @Andre.




From there I pour the clean water into a table-top water dispenser and voila! I have hot and cold water on tap throughout the day.




*EDIT:* Here's a pic of the gunk left behind after the water has been distilled. No ways boiling the water on the stove would get rid of this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Thanks @Hooked. Been to a couple of stores and they are not really stocked for a drought over here. Really had to look for the stuff. And the assistants doesn't really assist.
> 
> And she never really washed her car when there was water. Doubt thats on top of her list now.
> 
> Will go look for some more stuff tomorrow and send it off.
> 
> She can repay me in VM XXX or Red Pill. Thats what is in mayor shortage here.



@Adephi It's really sweet of you to be going to all that trouble for your sister! Hope she appreciates it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Sooooo...has anyone gotten a “Water Management Device” yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In laws got one last week...and get this,they have to pay R4.5k for it,and they didnt even ask for it to be installed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Jp1905 Why was it installed? Do they have a borehole?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Hooked said:


> @Jp1905 Why was it installed? Do they have a borehole?



Nope,had the whole family from up North at their house over December,so usage was a bit on the high side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> *EDIT:* Here's a pic of the gunk left behind after the water has been distilled. No ways boiling the water on the stove would get rid of this!
> 
> View attachment 124067
> View attachment 124067


Just wipe it off as far as possible with a paper towel, then clean with a wet cloth. A small amount of residue is harmless (it cannot get into your distillate), and you can continue to use the distiller safely. I clean mine about once a month with the cleaner I linked somewhere above. Otherwise half a cup of white vinegar with half a cup of boiling water. Add to the boiler, let stand and then clean - some scrubbing with a fine scrub might be required. You could also boil the vinegar solution in the distiller with the top off for about fifteen minutes and clean.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Just wipe it off as far as possible with a paper towel, then clean with a wet cloth. A small amount of residue is harmless (it cannot get into your distillate), and you can continue to use the distiller safely. I clean mine about once a month with the cleaner I linked somewhere above. Otherwise half a cup of white vinegar with half a cup of boiling water. Add to the boiler, let stand and then clean - some scrubbing with a fine scrub might be required. You could also boil the vinegar solution in the distiller with the top off for about fifteen minutes and clean.



@Andre Some good tips there! I've been cleaning mine with a little lemon juice and it's worked fine for the bottom, but I see the sides are slightly stained and it doesn't come off - and that's after just a few uses.


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Nope,had the whole family from up North at their house over December,so usage was a bit on the high side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OMW! So they exceeded the limit and the municipality forced them to have that thing installed? Ah well ... I guess they won't be having guests this December!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

This happened last week, water was running out for 3 hours before the council came to resolve this.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> OMW! So they exceeded the limit and the municipality forced them to have that thing installed? Ah well ... I guess they won't be having guests this December!



It's not that bad. That Device was installed here since 2nd December. The landlord and my family get 700 liters of daily water usage. We have seperate meter installed to monitor water usage of our part of the house. My family hardly used 220 liters a day. The only thing we do to save water is wash clothes once a week, flush only if it's brown, dishes are done only once a day by the maid. 
In fact by the end of the month of Feb, we had 2500 liters of water balance on the device.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> I think I'm kinda sorted out now.
> 
> JoJo tank with a new pump
> View attachment 124052
> 
> 
> Use hosepipe to fill washing machine manually
> View attachment 124054
> 
> 
> Fill Water Distiller with water from JoJo. It heats water to 100C and filters it through a carbon filter. It takes 3 hours for the process, plus a half an hour cooling off. End result is pure, clean water. Thanks for telling me about this handy piece of equipment @Andre.
> 
> View attachment 124055
> 
> 
> From there I pour the clean water into a table-top water dispenser and voila! I have hot and cold water on tap throughout the day.
> 
> View attachment 124056
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Here's a pic of the gunk left behind after the water has been distilled. No ways boiling the water on the stove would get rid of this!
> 
> View attachment 124067
> View attachment 124067



That looks expensive...


----------



## SthrnMixer

I haven't read this thread. But between what I have read on the water issue along with Parliament's decision to seize lands from white South Africans, I only can say I feel very worried for South Africans. I'm praying and hoping all those who may even be remotely in harm's way will get out to a safe place. So distraught!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That looks expensive...



What are you referring to @Faiyaz Cheulkar? The hosepipe? No, that wasn't very expensive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 124455
> 
> This happened last week, water was running out for 3 hours before the council came to resolve this.



EISH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

SthrnMixer said:


> I haven't read this thread. But between what I have read on the water issue along with Parliament's decision to seize lands from white South Africans, I only can say I feel very worried for South Africans. I'm praying and hoping all those who may even be remotely in harm's way will get out to a safe place. So distraught!



Thanks @SthrnMixer the thing is, where could we go to? Emigration is an option for some - if you can find work in another country. I know a couple with two young kids who moved to New Zealand a year ago and they love it there. However, not everyone can or wants to do that. Home is still home!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I just came across something interesting - a JoJo on wheels!

https://www.builders.co.za/Save-Wat...nk---Wintergrass-(5500L)/p/000000000000156052

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I just came across something interesting - a JoJo on wheels!
> 
> https://www.builders.co.za/Save-Water-Solutions/Rainwater-Tank-Solution/1-Select-Tank/Jojo-Water-Tank---Wintergrass-(5500L)/p/000000000000156052
> 
> View attachment 124986



Are they sure its 5500l? Or is there a part they are not showing or that is a huge wheelbarrow? Might be a typo and be 550l

But at that price its a real bargain nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz

This was on my to do list this morning, a french drain for the garage roof downpipe. All my other downpipes are either going to storage tanks or flower beds.
So instead of the rainwater runoff going down the street, it now drains into my communal 980 000L underground water storage.
I chopped out 2 bricks and dug down about 80cm, then filled it in with 40kg of 13mm stone.




To extract the water, I took a cheap DIY approach and dug my own borehole with a hand auger down to the 4m clay bed layer, popped in a 110mm UG PVC pipe and topped it off with a DIY rope pump.




The full build of the rope pump can be seen over at Instructables https://www.instructables.com/id/Making-a-Rope-Pump-for-a-Borehole/


My calculations were based on the fact that there are no other borehole users in a 25m radius around my place and the water table is 50cm above the clay bed layer... hence 1963 sq metres X 0.5m = 981 cubic metres.
Technically its probably a lot less because most of that cubic volume is sand particles.

Recycling my neighbours water, thats how I roll.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

My word @blujeenz 
That is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

blujeenz said:


> This was on my to do list this morning, a french drain for the garage roof downpipe. All my other downpipes are either going to storage tanks or flower beds.
> So instead of the rainwater runoff going down the street, it now drains into my communal 980 000L underground water storage.
> I chopped out 2 bricks and dug down about 80cm, then filled it in with 40kg of 13mm stone.
> 
> View attachment 125170
> 
> 
> To extract the water, I took a cheap DIY approach and dug my own borehole with a hand auger down to the 4m clay bed layer, popped in a 110mm UG PVC pipe and topped it off with a DIY rope pump.
> 
> View attachment 125174
> 
> 
> The full build of the rope pump can be seen over at Instructables https://www.instructables.com/id/Making-a-Rope-Pump-for-a-Borehole/
> 
> 
> My calculations were based on the fact that there are no other borehole users in a 25m radius around my place and the water table is 50cm above the clay bed layer... hence 1963 sq metres X 0.5m = 981 cubic metres.
> Technically its probably a lot less because most of that cubic volume is sand particles.
> 
> Recycling my neighbours water, thats how I roll.


Wow!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro

Taking it easy at Theewaters this weekend. The water is so low that it's actually scary to look at.

Going to snap some pics and report back. I know that they fill up the Steenbras dam from this lake. But yikes. I think this place should be photographed and put up on Billboards. It's truly an awakening site to see.

I actually had no idea how low these dams really were. Sub 30% that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Cape Town's main source of water. Check out the water levels on the bridge from 2-3 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hope it rains this year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hope it rains this year


Have faith... When the time comes it will rain. God is great... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro Your pics aren't downloading. Could be my connection, so I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape drought now a national disaster*

"A press briefing hosted by the Inter-Ministrial Task Team on Drought and Water Scarcity on Tuesday declared the Western Cape a national disaster due to the current drought.

According to the Minister of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs, Zweli Mkhize, reports show that the drought has had a negative impact on all sectors of the economy, including livestock production, crop production, food security, water supply and trade balance to name a few."

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/western-cape-officially-national-disaster/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Wasnt Day Zero moved to 2019?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

It's raining !! It's raining

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It's raining !! It's raining


Where!? Where?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Where!? Where?!


I was travelling from Cape town CBD to athlone, it was raining throughout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Jp1905 said:


> Sooooo...has anyone gotten a “Water Management Device” yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In laws got one last week...and get this,they have to pay R4.5k for it,and they didnt even ask for it to be installed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep, had a burst pipe underground that cost just under R30k in fines and had to pay for one to be installed...

Sick to death of this country.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Yep, had a burst pipe underground that cost just under R30k in fines and had to pay for one to be installed...
> 
> Sick to death of this country.



Something similar happened here around mid feb, but thank god the water management device was already installed. The daily allowance was being used up before we even got up in the morning. We stay in a shared property so landlord was thinking we are using up all the water and we were blaming him.. Plumber was able to locate a massive leak in the pipeline in the shower. He had to redo the tile work but saved a lot of money on fines.


----------



## blujeenz

I've had 2 pinhole leaks at my place, both of which I picked up on my water bill which jumped from 0 to R256.
The first I found and fixed myself with a splice and 2 olives (plumbing not the cheese and wine kind).
The 2nd one was tricky and I eventually had to call in a plumber with gas detection equipment, he was R850 and R56 for the brass joiner, just cut the split out.



Here you can see that it was a manufacturing flaw, meaning that it can happen anywhere, anytime.
Point of my story is that you need to check your water usage at least once a month, either on the rates bill or physically on the meter.
With everything shut off in the house, there should be no dial movement at all.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am seeing an increase in number of water leaks. Lead-in water pipe that comes from the street to the house bursted twice since Jan, then there was leak in the house in feb. 
I think the water pressure has increased causing leaks.


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am seeing an increase in number of water leaks. Lead-in water pipe that comes from the street to the house bursted twice since Jan, then there was leak in the house in feb.
> I think the water pressure has increased causing leaks.


Possibly the greater differential between high and low use period pressures causing more mechanical stress in pipes resulting in increased fatigue failiures. The plumming version of PTSD....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

We get 700 liters per day for two families (8 people) and the water we still have left on our quota is more than 8000 liters. 
We should definitely be awarded for the amount of water we saved this month.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Great rainfall on Saturday night! My tank is more than 3/4 full!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Great rainfall on Saturday night! My tank is more than 3/4 full!


Serious!?, not a cloud in sight here by us!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Just take a look what the city has in store for us now.
https://www.dearcapetown.co.za/coct-budget/

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Just take a look what the city has in store for us now.
> https://www.dearcapetown.co.za/coct-budget/
> 
> Regards



WHEW!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Left a nice stinky message there...my big question is why is sanitation tariffs increasing with the restriction tariffs?Has the treatment process to treat poop also gone up by 500%?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*City proposes 55% water tariff hike*

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/55-tariff-increase-cards/

The City of Cape Town has said that a water tariff increase of 55.16% may be on the cards for households in the city...
Talking to Kieno Kammies on Radio 702 on Monday morning, Cape Town Deputy Mayor Ian Neilson confirmed that a hefty increase is on the cards to deal with the water crisis facing the city.

“What we have proposed in the draft budget is a 27% overall increase for water in revenue in total, but there is a differentiated increase across the tariff band.

“Under Level 6 water restrictions, the proposal is that the increase will be from R26 to R40 on the first six kilolitres. Under these circumstances where we are only selling water in the first two bands, that unfortunately is the number,” said Neilson...

he City’s Draft Tariff, Fees and Charges Book states that consumers who use between zero and 6kl of water per month will pay 55.16% more for water. This tariff increase, however, will not apply to low-income and pensioner households...

Xanthea Limberg, mayoral Committee Member for informal Settlements, Water and Waste Services and Energy, told IOL that only the first step of the tabled domestic non-indigent tariff will increase by 55.16%.

The second step of the tariff, which is 4.5kl, will increase by 6.2%. It has also been proposed that three and four, as well as steps five and six, are combined. This will mean that the number of tariffs will be reduced from six steps to just four.

Although the charges book does make mention of the 26.9% increase, it only applies to non-potable water for domestic and commercial users, schools, golf clubs and departments.


----------



## Hooked

This is absurd!! We're asked to save water, but if we do, we're penalised!! Last month my water bill was only R7.00, (not sure how many kl that is but obviously not a lot), so because of that I'm going to pay 55.16% more for water?

And what a coincidence to read this article now. I was telling friends of mine that my builder is going to connect my water tank in the garden to the central feeding pipe into the house. I will then switch off the municipal water and be off the grid. My friends told me that it would be better for me to use some municipal water, otherwise they will increase the rates. 

This is simply beyond comprehension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

https://www.facebook.com/CapeTownEtc

9 May 2018
Theewatersdam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Any one else enjoying this Rain today!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Darius1332

Rain was nice yes! Sadly the smoking spot at work is in another building far outside but I just chilled in my car instead with a book and vape for lunch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Darius1332 said:


> Rain was nice yes! Sadly the smoking spot at work is in another building far outside but I just chilled in my car instead with a book and vape for lunch.



Sounds so peaceful @Darius1332 

Hope it didnt look like this though
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Dietz said:


> Any one else enjoying this Rain today!!


The rain was too chilly for me. When u say enjoy do u mean getting wet in the rain ?


----------



## Hooked

*Here’s how the new water By-laws will affect you*

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/heres-how-the-new-water-by-laws-will-affect-you/

Several Water By-laws were amended by the the City of Cape Town in May, and locals have been asked to familiarise themselves with the new laws. The City says the changes were made to improve clarity for a more water-scarce future.

Stricter control of the water supply will affect new developments, toilet cisterns and even shower head flows. The City has taken a step to oversee that new properties install water conservation systems and they have to be approved before development goes ahead.

Level 6 water restrictions are still firmly in place and the new By-laws will have no effect on these.

Changes most relevant to the general public include:

– Landlords must now keep record of consumption for each residential unit in a multi-tenant complex/block of flats, and inform the City if contraventions of water restrictions are taking place
– New developments must install water conservation and demand management systems, or alternative water systems, and these must be approved by the City before development proceeds
– The City’s oversight of plumbers has been strengthened by allowing the City to not only remove plumbers from its register but institute legal action if they are found to have transgressed the Water By-law
– Updates have been made to align the By-law with new legislation, standards and technical specifications.
– A prepayment meter is now an option, in addition to the WMD, as a Council water meter. While this technology is not yet at a stage of development for uptake by the City, having this item of legislation in the By-law allows the City to make use of it in the event that it becomes appropriate and necessary.
– Potable (drinking) water storage tanks must be impervious to sunlight to prevent the growth of bacteria
– No cross-connection must exist on private property between potable and non-potable water systems
– No irrigation of gardens is allowed between 9am and 6pm, including from boreholes and well-points. Previously no irrigation was allowed 10:00 and 16:00, and did not include borehole water. Watering gardens in the heat of the day can result in significant water lost to evaporation
– Maximum capacity for toilet cisterns and shower head flow has been lowered. Toilets are now only allowed a maximum 6 litre cistern volume (down from 9 litres), and water from shower heads must flow out at no more than 7 litres per minute (down from 9.5 litres/minute)
– All pools must be fitted with a cover to avoid evaporation when not in use.

According to the City, residents should note that property owners are not required to comply with this by-law by altering a water installation or part thereof which was installed in conformity with a previous version of the by-law. Only when it comes time to replace toilets and showerheads due to age or malfunction must new parts that conform with the revised standards be fitted.

Further to this, all automatic flushing cisterns fitted to urinals must be replaced immediately with either manually operated systems or properly maintained non-manual apparatus which causes the flushing device to operate only after each use. This is especially common in public facilities.

Residents are also reminded that they are prohibited from negligently allowing water to run to waste on their property. In order to prevent this the City advises that residents perform regular leak checks.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

Jean Tresfon‎WATER SHEDDING WESTERN CAPE.

Flying over the Swartland just over two months ago the farm fields resembled a desert. Making the same trip yesterday the difference after the recent rains was quite startling. These images, shot from more or less the same spot, show the view looking from high above Riebeck Kasteel, looking towards the Paardeberg with Table Mountain just visible in the background. From desert to fertile valley... just add water!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

My home town mumbai is flooded after three days of heavy downpour and worst yet to come.


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My home town mumbai is flooded after three days of heavy downpour and worst yet to come.



Oh that's bad ... how are friends / family there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Oh that's bad ... how are friends / family there?


Everyones fine except one, his car is under water right now


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Everyones fine except one, his car is under water right now



Glad they're fine, but it can't be a good feeling to see one's car under water!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Glad they're fine, but it can't be a good feeling to see one's car under water!


I hope his insurance will cover him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My home town mumbai is flooded after three days of heavy downpour and worst yet to come.


Oh my gosh that's bad. I had a dream about it happening. 

Rain festivities? Anywhere near a valley?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Oh my gosh that's bad. I had a dream about it happening.
> 
> Rain festivities? Anywhere near a valley?


Nope. We don't have rain festivals and it's a island city originally which were all connected together with landfill so no valleys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Nope. We don't have rain festivals and it's a island city originally which were all connected together with landfill so no valleys.



Very interesting in the landfill part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I am aware that you are Muslim @Faiyaz Cheulkar but no 2 of the Hindu festival on this link - https://www.tripsavvy.com/july-india-festivals-and-events-guide-1539403


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Oh my gosh that's bad. I had a dream about it happening.
> 
> Rain festivities? Anywhere near a valley?


It's bad but according to news the government were


RainstormZA said:


> Very interesting in the landfill part.


Mumbai was actually 7 islands when the the British in India discovered that it made a really good port. Eventually they started textile mills and workers started to move in. The city started to grow exponentially. Then because of shortage of land and they started reclaiming land by using landfill. It's still happening, mangroves are destroyed and filled up to make residential/commercial land.
thanks to corruption.
The population of Mumbai is more than 25 million with a population density of 30000 per square km.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> I am aware that you are Muslim @Faiyaz Cheulkar but no 2 of the Hindu festival on this link - https://www.tripsavvy.com/july-india-festivals-and-events-guide-1539403


Those are all festivals from North India and one is from the south. Non of them are celebrated in Mumbai.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

